# Sticky  Before you came to PerC...



## ENFPie

OK so im curious...

This isn't a .......'how well do you relate to this' ...I just want to hear what you've all gotta say for yourselves :laughing:

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Personally, I wouldn't be bad. Life was a bit abrupt and annoying when I joined PerC a few months ago, but as anything the dust settles, but I find myself having less and less of the downwards spirals i relate to not knowing how I am anymore.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Understanding i think. I was pretty understanding already but its helped me to clarify the actual reason for other and my own behaviour - not just, _they had there reasons to behave like that._

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That im not weird..... and actually have learnt to admire myself - Although i do need to start thinking of myself as not a *type* - Im still an individual and noone can be pigeon holed...But its difficult to do when you love your MBTI Type description as much as I do...The novelty of it all is only just beginning to slightly wear off...I still get goose bumps when I read about ENFP traits lol!

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Ek! Probably confusion, mostly talking about relationships - It kind of leaves me feeling its all in vain when it comes to finding someone - I don't think I would use MBTI to base my decisions on _who to go for,_ so to speak - Perhaps just to refer to if I am at a loss to understand them!

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Im so much calmer now, probably through the understanding Ive got now...So much less likely to jump to conclusions, being so fond of it before hand HA!

So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?

ty...pie x


----------



## samyeaboy

1. I was happy, however I felt much more isolated. Like I was the only one that I could really relate to. Now i have an army of people to relate to. If I hadent discovered MBTI I would probably more close minded about people.

2. I gained knowledge of what I wanted to do as an adult. I never exercised my social skills to help people unless they came directly to me. Recently I helped a new girl who I only really knew the name of out of a stressful situation with her family and got her laughing and joking again. Were now great friendsroud: and I now know I want to be a school councilor as an adult.

3. Everyone is different, but similar. Haha and those ENFP descriptions never get old :crazy:

4. I sound insane to people who dont know what im talking about when I turn and say DUDE! I THINK SHES AN IDEALIST!

5. Haha well when I ask out chicks I always tell them to take the MBTI test:tongue:. Also when my most recent girlfriend told me she was INTJ I asked her out 30 minutes later :crazy:


----------



## Yamhead

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was really meh in my life before I discovered PerC, I usually feel that I'm the only guy in the world that feels and thinks this way which made me feel really lonely as I had no one to relate to. I'd guess I still be alive if I hadn't discovered MBTi. I think I discovered it back when I was 14 and didn't think much about it but recently I got interested in psychology and read up on MBTi again.


*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I gained knowledge on my commonly made mistakes.. I learned how to avoid common pitfalls of my personality type and many other things

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Imma quote pie here



> "That I'm not weird..... and actually have learnt to admire myself - Although i do need to start thinking of myself as not a type - Im still an individual and noone can be pigeon holed...But its difficult to do when you love your MBTI Type description as much as I do...The novelty of it all is only just beginning to slightly wear off...I still get goose bumps when I read about ENFP traits lol!"



*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Nothing much really. Not any I can think of now.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I'm a much more aware of my actions and the things I do nowadays!


----------



## Danse Macabre

Before I start I just want to say that I am deliriously tired so forgive me if I ramble on a bit. 


*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
I wasn't happy. I didn't think I was happy but I didn't realise how unhappy I was. I think that if I hadn't discovered MBTI I wouldn't have grown as a person as much this year as I think that no longer feeling along in my NFness has really helped me become comfortable with myself. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
Sort of like I said above, it's helped me become comfortable in my own skin. I understand how I work (Mostly!)
*
3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
That there are amazing people everywhere regardless of what they may type as. 
*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Nothing that I can think of right now. 
*
5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
Funnily enough, I'm just more confident in social situations nowadays... just generally. I'm pretty sure it directly correlates to my growing understanding of myself. The more I understand, the more I'm comfortable, the more comfortable, the more confident. So I am a lot more open than I ever have been with everyone and because of that I've now got an amazing boyfriend and my relationship with my best friend has never been better. :happy:


----------



## GoGo

1. I was happy with my life, but I honestly had maybe met two people in my life who could be ENFPs, and I grew up in an SJ family, so while I didn't think there was anything wrong with me, I certainly felt like the odd man out. When I read the posts on the ENFP forum, I freaked. "THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE LIKE ME!?????!?" It was nice to find some external confirmation.

2. It's not that I've learned how to analyze people better, but I've learned how to put my thoughts into words. Before, it just happened and I never really could describe why. I was doing social math and I didn't know the formulas, but now I understand exactly why I get along with person A more than person B and how to fix that.

3. That optimisim isn't an illness, and that it's an important part of who I am.

4. I always tried to type people I met when I first started reading PerC. That's the only negative. I suppose I believe in looking at people as individuals, rather than just a representation of an MBTI type. I only really use this site for introspective reasons.

5. I don't guilt myself for not wanting to go out and party all the time anymore. I love people, but my desire for solitude always confused me, and made me feel like there was something wrong. It's not really a problem anymore. One time and ESFP friend (knows nothing of mbti) told me he wanted to make me more social. Earlier I would have thought something was wrong with me, but I looked at him in the eye and told him not to bother trying to tell me how to live my life. PerC just made me more confident in my odd personality.


----------



## Moby

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Oh I was happy. Just as much then as now. I can't imagine not finding MBTI, I've always been searching for info on personality stuff. It would be a matter of time.


*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

The most important thing is I've gained appreciation of our split Ne/Fi personality. I've always had it, struggled with it, segregated it from my social groups so everyone only saw one side, out of fear I'd get serious concerns about my mental health or lose friends...Since my Ne/Fi distinction is pretty big, as it is for many ENFPs.


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Answering MBTI again would be redundant given what I just answered. However, through PersonalityCafe I've learned there are many other cool people who think and perceive, generally, a lot like I do. You might think someone would be discouraged, seeing themselves as "less unique" but I find a lot of joy meeting with others who understand what I'm feeling.


*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

I know I've harped on this here and in the xSTP forums, but there is free speech and there is the truth. I feel that to a couple ESTPs I know in my life my oft-referanced brother and my neighbor Mike, that learning their MBTI, they felt, gave them license to manipulate and abuse other people's emotions for selfish benefit. When I confront them when they treat someone wrong I now get constantly told that "it's my nature right? shut the f*ck up." Which is annoying.

An ISTP in my class in highschool read in his printout that ISTPs are skilled in tools, particularly the weapon and are lethal if they rebel against society. He loved it, within weeks he joined a gang.


*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Sure, I try to show both my Ne and Fi to all people. It's not an easy process, many friends (and family) I previously tried to show just one side are confused by how I act now, and sometimes call me a "fake". Nothing could be farther from the truth.


----------



## ENFPie

GoGo said:


> 3. That optimisim isn't an illness, and that it's an important part of who I am.
> 
> 5. I don't guilt myself for not wanting to go out and party all the time anymore. I love people, but my desire for solitude always confused me, and made me feel like there was something wrong. It's not really a problem anymore. One time and ESFP friend (knows nothing of mbti) told me he wanted to make me more social. Earlier I would have thought something was wrong with me, but I looked at him in the eye and told him not to bother trying to tell me how to live my life. PerC just made me more confident in my odd personality.


Thanks Gogo, I so relate to your points 3 & 5 - No more to be said than that 



Danse Macabre said:


> Funnily enough, I'm just more confident in social situations nowadays... just generally. I'm pretty sure it directly correlates to my growing understanding of myself. The more I understand, the more I'm comfortable, the more comfortable, the more confident. So I am a lot more open than I ever have been with everyone and because of that I've now got an amazing boyfriend and my relationship with my best friend has never been better. :happy:


Thanks you Danse - Its annoying that people think ENFP are confident when at times it so isn't true. People always comment how confident I am (although a lot better than I used to be). It does have a good side, I like to know that I come across that way, and not negativity anxious etc...



Moby said:


> The most important thing is I've gained appreciation of our split Ne/Fi personality. I've always had it, struggled with it, segregated it from my social groups so everyone only saw one side, out of fear I'd get serious concerns about my mental health or lose friends...Since my Ne/Fi distinction is pretty big, as it is for many ENFPs.


Thanks Moby - As normal you're posts is so insightful but leaves me full of question, which is great because that inspired ME! Your Ne/Fi - ness...explain hunny?

Thanks everyone else too

P x


----------



## Paradox1987

*Afore my arrival here*

I was happy enough. I had finally learned valuable lessons about putting myself first and I'd learned that conflict isn't the end of the world. I was also getting more comfortable in my own skin and learned the ability to say "no" to people.

*Discovering my type*

I suddenly made sense. To find out that my traits could be common to an entire "type" of people was amazing. To think that I wasn't misunderstood, I just needed to meet the right people was amazing. To boot, I met some of the right people, and upon discovering their MBTI type, it was thrilling to find I had found NF personalities to be close to. It really opened my eyes. I don't think it makes me less unique, but it's amazing to find people who sing from the same hymn sheet as me!

*Discovering MBTI and PerC*

Hmmm... much as above, I've learned that everyone is unique and that there's no such thing as a "bad type" of personality. I used to think that I'd never get on with people "like" my mother, but to discover one of my closest friends is an ENTJ like her opened my eyes to the fact that it's easy to get on with anyone. Just accept that some people are healthy, some are unhealthy, some we'll get on with and some we won't. I also found a serious level of resonance with much that is posted in the ENFP fora of PerC, which has helped me realise that I'm not mental. I'm just an ENFP male, and so I am more aware of the pitfalls and try and navigate them with some vague form of grace...:tongue:

*MBTI Negatives*

I'm with Moby on this one. People feel that the "weaknesses" exhibited by each types are gospel; and thus as ENFPs we should never follow through on our projects, after all, it's what we do right? Well no, it's something to address, we can turn weaknesses into strengths, rather than succumbing to what Pavlov would call "learned helplessness" or to treat MBTI as a self-fulfilling prophecy. We are just as unique within our types, otherwise we'd just *know* everything about every ENFP we meet...

*Different Ways of Behaviour*

Hmmmm... Not really. I guess I have a greater understanding of exactly how I approach things, creating the Ne setup of many possible outcomes, then applying Fi to what is most palatable to me. I guess I'm less afraid of conflict, which has made me more outspoken and more self-confident. Indeed, making my peace with all the elements of ENFP-hood have made me much more at ease and happier about myself. I refuse to change, but if I offend or shock people, I just apologise and say "sorry, I have a funky thought process", this tends to suffice to make people laugh with me... although that might be ENFP charm... LOL, haven't lost the over-analysis yet :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Lilsnowy

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was in a time of personal trials and unusually introverted. While going through some boxes, I found my old MBTI from the 1980's. I took the test again, found I was different type and that got me searching. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Understanding of some troubling dynamics in relationships, a greater appreciation of how each type contributes strengths the others may not possess, or at least, not to the same degree. And huge: some people are just not compatible. However, no one should disrespect anyone. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

To delight in the Pness and appreciate and tell others that I appreciate the strengths I see in them. If I can say to my son, "Awesome how you could sense that without me having to say anything," it builds him up. If I can say to my daughter, " You're the kind of girl that can take some risks and they will usually pay off," she feels empowered. 
*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

No. However, I think it's important we don't blame our lack or success, poor choices or laziness on our personality type. We all fail and we all have regrets. But if you lack follow through, work on it. If you're rude and don't respect other's opionions, work on it until you do. Growth is learning new ways and hopefully maturing. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Yes. I was having a problem with a friend attempting to 'manage' me in my personal life. I pointed out that she is very strong in logistical intelligence; she can clearly see where people and things need to be for efficiency and good results. That's why she's an exceptional manager at work. She positively responded to this, because it's true. I explained in personal life, being diplomatic and flexible are my strengths, and she agreed. I asked her to please respect my right to choose the steps I take. I may not worry about the details like she does, but doing it my way works better for me. I hope we can continue to have a good friendship. 

Great questions, ENFPie!


----------



## WakeHopper

First of all.... I think this is a really neat thread.

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Actually I wasn't very happy at all, mostly because I didn't know myself very well and wasn't happy with what was.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

That website on personal growth helped very much. The whole concept of this is who I am and starting to believe I have these strengths that go unused. Plus, all those tips on how to achieve ENFP success really benefit me. Knowing my type very quickly made me proud to be an ENFP, were just really great people who care and are interested in everything and almost everyone.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That I can relate to others! On so many levels! It feels great that people do the same weird stuff I do. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Sometimes I think about it too much because I'm so interested in everyone else's type. I go judging people based on their type... both in good and bad ways. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Yes, I keep improving on making decisions. School has been completely direction less for me in the past but by knowing my MBTI and using the forum I can benefit from others experience. Organization! :laughing:


----------



## Ignus

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was constantly second guessing myself, I felt extremely alone in the universe, uniquely "Different" like the hero in so many children's stories, but without ever getting any kind of reconciliation of that, I was just alone and different and no one else was like me.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A sense of place in the universe, I feel like I actually belong and I do have my own strengths, not just weaknesses.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That I'm not alone, that others out there share the same experiences that I do, and being able to put things more in perspective.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Just the human tendency to categorize XD.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I put things in perspective a lot more, taking the long view of my actions and feelings, and knowing I am a special and unique individual with my own strengths, ones I can actually point out.

Also, understanding type theory has helped me to explain myself to people more, I always try to get them to understand where I'm coming from, and refocusing my efforts on different goals with different types is much more effective.


----------



## devoid

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I just got here, but I'd say I was so-so with my life. I know I've been in a rut for the past year, and I've been desperately wanting to change things. I know that it probably would have taken me a lot longer to figure myself out if I hadn't come here. This has been great timing, since I joined this site shortly after having a very emotional argument with my partner and realizing that I need some MAJOR help with personality development.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Direction. And insight, obviously. I wanted to understand myself better and get on a path to self awareness, but I wasn't sure where to start. Now I understand what parts of me were mine all along, and what parts are the consequences of barriers put up to defend myself from my mother's negative influence.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

I'm not a cold person. As much as I was starting to believe that I'm just a cold-hearted, straight-edge, lame individual, I finally understand that I don't have to be, and it's not what comes naturally to me. If I can relax and be myself, I know that I can rekindle the bond between myself and my inner child.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Recently, grief. I took my enneagram test today and found that I am a type 6, which is possibly the most stressful and difficult to overcome. I had to see in writing what I was already afraid of in my heart - that I tend to blame my problems on other people when I can't understand them, that I have extremely low self esteem and a large amount of fear standing between me and my goals. Of course, gaining self awareness is always useful, but at this particular moment it was something I was not completely ready to hear.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Since I recently joined I can't think of much, but I know that I will be much more aware of the things I say in response to others, and I feel that I have gained a small bit of self confidence from discovering my personality type. I was dubious about this community at first, and now I feel like it's the only place online I've ever felt at home. The people here seem to understand me at a very intimate level, and I find myself loving every bit of conversation and learning.


----------



## HappiLie

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
I actually was pretty happy! (〃＾∇＾) Ahaha I had my natural ups-&-downs but I wouldn't say I was depressed or anything....I did have my moments though, I'll admit, those little existential crisis moments, but all-in-all I was pretty content & pleased with mai life. Golly if I hadn't discovered MBTI....I'd probably be a lot more confused  LOL a LOT more confused....but it's hard to say, I'd probably be having a lot more question marks over my head in terms of thought patterns & identity :mellow: Hehe

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
So much, oh so much.....it's given me a feeling of belonging to something for sure, or at least more comfortability in how I perceive the world & the people around me....& lots of better understanding regarding myself & others & a deeper knowledge of likely motives & feelings/underlying purposes in all kinds of people. 
I also learned that there are lots of other people that are able to achieve Nirvana thru playing with kittens & bubbles while contemplating the universe we live in at the same time :crazy: Yayy HAHA

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
Golly....tough one....probably to accept myself for all that i am & i am not, on all different levels, & to establish a balance
between a sense of belonging to a group while maintaining my sense of individuality roud: It's an awesome feeling being able to ask, "Do you ever feel like this, when..." or "Do you ever think...?" & know that others can identify along with you & that you can relate & compare minds with people that think similarily as yourself but also grew up as entirely separate people.....it's been one of my most fun & interesting learning experiences for sure!

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Sometimes I get kinda carried away & psychoanalyze people whom I know are a certain type or try to type them out when I should probably just [email protected][email protected] LOL & also realizing that the reasons why my mom & I sometimes have retarded communication with each other come down to psychological science HAHA....but all in all it's been a really positive experience 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I can definitely say I have an even harder time getting mad at people now cause MBTI's made me realize that the reasons for every person acting the way he/she does comes down to their own personal values & importances which vary in a wider array than I would have ever begun to think.....when my parents & I get in an arguement now or when I hear a friend with a problem that they really need to talk to someone about, I have an easier time identifying where they're coming from now & it's really nice :happy:


----------



## difromoz

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Was I happy before I discovered this site? Pretty much, although it’s really nice to be back here after a hectic couple of months which saw no time to read up and interact on personality type stuff. Kind of feels like home.
*
2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
Where do I start? The initial reason for looking into personality types was because of the constant conflict between me and my ISTJ boyfriend. We just couldn’t get it right despite the strong connection. It seemed we were doomed for war! Since learning about my personality type and his as well as the types of my family; I finally get me! Oh...and them too! I still react way too often though!

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
*
The single most important thing I’ve learned so far is to simply be me because that’s who I am. As an ENFP I tend to second guess myself a great deal thinking that I am wrong or not good enough. I have always been well aware of my shortcomings and specific issues that plague me but have always worried too much about pleasing everyone all of the time. My MTBI experience and understanding has enabled me to accept not only myself but also others much more even though as an ENFP I was already quite accepting much of the time. :happy:

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

The only negative if you can call it that, is my tendency to type everyone. A little knowledge can be dangerous if it’s taken out of context or not fully understood. That could be a problem perhaps.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviors etc?*

I’ve handled the conflict between my SO (ISTJ) and myself much differently as I understand the dynamics of our opposite personalities. Without going into detail, I am now able to recognize and acknowledge his need for space immediately after conflict. Sure it’s really hard for me to back off for a couple of days but it certainly helps the situation as we can actually then come together and discuss things rationally. Otherwise we attack one another to the point of utter despair. Funnily enough through giving more thought to what others actually need; I have finally learned not to buy into their issues as more often than not, they are not mine. And vice-versa. :happy:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope

Great thread! Please forgive what will be an enormous post but I had been thinking about starting a similar thread and am happy that I don't have to... so I have a lot to say haha. 

I think that generally I was happy. I have things in my life that I am actively working to overcome, but the fact that I am actively working for positive change (and have been for some time) keeps me from falling too deeply into unhappiness. 

I was very lucky to have found my wife (ENTP) 10 years ago, and I think that her influence and support have allowed me to more closely live according to my values and my ENFP urges. 

In my family I have always been the black sheep. I love my family but they are all very disdainful of emotion, taking risks, intuiting things, etc. They are also all very verbally critical and my father and brother in particular were inarguably downright emotionally, and sometimes physically, abusive when I was growing up. Because of their influences, along with society in general, I spent most of my life trying hard to suppress my emotions, exuberance, etc. 

I have a very well developed "T" side, and when I am stressed I probably resemble an ENTJ... which has it's benefits in terms of effectiveness but makes me feel like a rat trapped in a cage, and even though society seems to approve of such cold and decisive behavior, I always enjoyed my true self more. 

I felt somewhat ashamed of my exuberance, my tendency to "feel" the connections between things without fully being able to communicate this... in fact I always thought that I suffered from mild manic-depressive disorder and ADD. So I did everything I could to NOT be myself though I would invariably fail and get depressed about it. 

My Wife and I tried very hard to want the traditional dependable lives. At one point I was pre-med and she was business. Later I almost went back for an MBA. We bought a house thinking it was the "sensible thing to do", got sensible jobs, etc. Finally about two years ago we grew so unhappy that we both just said “FUCK THIS LIFE IS TOO SHORT!!!!!!!!” - completely rebelled, chucked the house, changed careers, and started directing all of our energies to achieving as much freedom as humanly possible. 

With age, and through trying to be everything that we're not and HATING those "proper" choices, we learned to accept that we are simply unconventional people and to hell with the rest of the world.... including our families if they have a problem with it. 

However I still felt a little guilt about that... and I TRULY felt that we were alone in the world because no one seemed to understand our disdain for money, our sometimes reckless behavior, our impulsivity, our valuing of freedom over all else, etc. Likewise as mentioned above I still very much felt guilty about who I was as a person... as though just being myself in my own head and feeling so many emotions was just wrong. 

I also had trouble with the paradox of loving and hating the world at the same time. I have always wanted to feel close to people but was afraid to discover their true values/ethics. I take it as a personal betrayal when I like someone and find out that they have values which I find unacceptable. This made me feel judgmental, and conflicted with my value of open mindedness... ah I digress. 

I was generally happy because I had learned over time to come to terms with much about what is so weird about me (even though I didn’t like it), and had built the courage to live my life accordingly but it always felt like guilty pleasure. 

After exploring this and other sites: I don’t feel anymore that my wife and I are such freaks. 

What’s more I feel like I can understand our little differences a little better. I learned last night that she is really a “T” not an “F”, and that helped me to accept that my feelings towards her are always going to be a little more intense… which is ok! It’s not because she respects me less than I do her, etc, it’s just that I am a little freaky in my depth of feeling. 

I realized that I am actually blessed to have a sort of emotional sysnaesthesia (sp?) which gives all of my thoughts a flavor and color that I should feel ok about treasuring and savoring. Cold logic is great, but I am lucky to be able to experience emotions as deeply as I do... even if it sometimes leads to illogical behaviors, and even embarrassments. It is a gift and not something to be ashamed of. 

I no longer feel guilty about feeling!  It’s a beautiful thing! 

It is so wonderful to be amongst so many people who I know truly understand me. Hate me or love me it feels so good to be truly understood by more than just one person in this universe. 

Thank you all for being here and for sharing your thoughts and feelings. I have felt so much more at peace and so much more confident since finding so many of like mind and soul. I wish I could give you all a huge hug


----------



## Inveniet

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? 
*No
*
Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?* 
Who knows, not here on Perc.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
Self knowledge, stability, understanding of others, less conflict, hope, less anger and fear.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
*That there is a good natural reason why I'm not like everybody else.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*Perc takes up a lot of time.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc? *I've stopped talking Te to Fe-dom's. Marked difference!


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Before I came here, I was pretty happy and careless (I am the same now) but I joined this site because I dated an ENFP as well, I think I wanted some sort of clarification due to my behaviour and the fact that we had similar personalities... it made me wonder if the 'opposites attract' notion is true... because I spotted our behaviours... we were both basically children. He's 21 now and I'm nearly 19, he's a game designer, I'm a future cinematographer... I didn't really discover much but it made me understand why people are the way they are *more*, and I appreciate it. If I'm not here, I'd probably be studying or out in the world, and I've realised that I don't need to constantly be in relationships. I knew that after I broke up with my ENFP ex, but this helped me a bit. Also, I'm off to england in 2 months, no point in getting in a relationship.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Clearer information of why people act/think like that... also, with the fact of my 'confusing' and irrational behaviour, i've realised that i'm an irresponsible person. I've heard this many times before, but I still don't care, I know it's the truth, I don't need to hear it from people. I do what I want/get what I want most of the time anyway. once again, this sounds childish but I can act both serious/childish depending what kind of people I'm with. Since I make most people feel at ease, if I'm in a good socialising mood.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I knew I was strange before anyway, was just interesting to find that outside my social circle, there are MORE of this 'type', my 'type' of people. Ofcourse, MBTI is just a tool, I ain't taking it too seriously, everyone is different but it just defined my whole being in a few paragraphs, in a bias sense ofcourse. It was just impressive. It enthralled me. [=

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Nope, but it made me more aware of myself and things around me. I understood why I take in all life's energies and reinforce it to people and whenever I am... I have sudden bursts of energy, I was just confused. why am I acting like this? when everyone else is mostly calm... or acting really social but less interesting. (everyone was strange, I found them weird, but only a few people I can connect with) I also found 'normal' people weird, now I understand why they are like that in a way. Also, I'm a quiet person in general... but when I talk, people listen... it's just most of the time I don't find anyone interesting. I also find one on one conversations better.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I'm still the way I was before, just more alert with things. I analyse and try to guess their 'type' when I'm bored. lol...
But I'm still the strange me  I will never change for anyone.


----------



## RamonV

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Yes, i was happy before discovering this site.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A way deeper understanding of myself and others.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That people was more predictable than what i though. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

No.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Depending on the type of the person (or the type i think the person is) i can easily know what types of words i have to use in order to communicate better.


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Though this account says I'm new, I've been on here a while (my other account was viciously hacked). To be completely honest, I tricked myself into believing I was happy by telling myself I was, but when I was alone I would drop my happy mask and question what I really felt. If my cousin (@SingingBird) hadn't showing me this website, I think I would have eventually slipped into a depressed state of mind.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
After discovering my type and MBTI I acquire a new sense of knowledge about myself and why I react the way to different things the way I do. I've also gained a lot of interesting friends and companions.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
Learning that not everyone's thought process is the same as mine and that I just can't get along with everyone I meet is definitely the most important thing I have learned though my experience with MTBI and PerC.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
I haven't gained anything drastically negative through discovering MBTI. Maybe the fact that sometimes I expect fellow ENFPs to be exactly as I am.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
The best example I can think of is when my ISTJ boyfriend and I get into fights. Now that I know we are opposites when it comes to MBTI I have learned to take a deep breath and just go along with it.


----------



## Jammies

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was happy, but I am now much happier than I used to be. Seeing how other people that are similar to me experience some of the things I do too and that I'm not alone has made me much more comfortable with myself and my actions. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I would be the same person I used to be, going through everyday wondering if anyone really understands me, as well as searching for someone that does. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I have gained much more understanding of myself and others. When I first learned about MBTI and I had no idea this site existed, I assumed all ENFP's were almost exactly like me, and if they weren't, they weren't an ENFP. The very first thing I learned from PerC was that as introverted as I may feel, I am indeed an extrovert, and that I should be proud of myself for that. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Every single person is unique. We all have our own outlooks on life, and our own personalities. Don't criticize or try to change them, accept them for who they are. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
That not everyone likes hugs 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I had a friend that was a very strong S. I would be having one of those days where I just didn't want to talk very much, just enjoyed the silence. He would always start freaking out thinking he knew that something was wrong and that I needed to tell him what was wrong or my "hidden feelings" would make me hurt myself if I didn't let them out, when I was honestly completely fine. He wouldn't accept that I was fine and that something had to be wrong, that there was always something wrong in everyone's life. This happened so many times that I finally just had to end the friendship. I wouldn't have been able to end this friendship if I hadn't been on PerC, because I used to always try to please people. PerC has given me the confidence to be who I am instead of always trying to make others happy with what I am doing or saying. This means that if I have a friend that is making me more unhappy and frustrated than happy, instead of trying to convince myself that it will change or just make up something wrong so that the friend is pleased, sometimes I just need to let them go.


----------



## ytisibrsk

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

>>Yes, I was happy.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

>>Well, another bunch of loosely related, vaguely empirical, idea-generating stuff to think about.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

>>That my areas that need improving are easier to pin down.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

>>That a depressingly large number of people will use their classification, not as a means of improvement, but as an excuse to become even worse than they were before, oh, I'll just keep on interrupting and gassing about concepts, I'm an ENFP donchaknow, being what I guess would be the temptation for me, if I was prone to this kind of self/other abuse. I kind of "racism" sometimes prevails. 

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
>>Yes, it helps me cos I know a couple of S's and I can now rein in my conceptual blather. They're good for about 30-45 minutes of conceptual thinking, but I can be kinder, and tie it all down with concrete examples, encourage story telling rather than trying to explain concepts too vaporous for their preferred style.


----------



## Nikolai

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

---I was pretty happy with my life. Nothing really wrong with it. If I never found this site, I'd be pretty much the same; hanging out with friends, mediating conflicts, listening and helping people on the emotional, mental, and physical state.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

---I gained a bit more knowledge about myself. Understanding seems to be the best word...
*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
---That there are A LOT more of MEs than I thought XD

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

---Not really. Just used the knowledge so far to look back at my life (friends and exes) and seeing which personality type they would be.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*


---I've always handled situations with a calm, non-aggressive attitude, and I don't think that learning something new is going to change that.


----------



## truth.pride.love

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
*

I don't think I'll ever be able to answer that question in a way that would satisfy me. I am and was happy with my life before coming here, in the way that I would not go back and change anything. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I might not be able to relate to others so well. It's very hard to relate to someone if you don't know very much about this. The type preferences really just gave me a way to relate better!

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
*

Hmm...Since discovering that I am an ENFP...I now have gained understanding as to why everyone always says that I wear my heart on my sleeve, why I always have my head in the clouds (moreover, why everyone else doesn't), and I now understand that not everyone is as idealistic as I am...which really never occurred to me!

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I'm new to "PerC" but I'll answer the first one. Single most important thing: (Gosh, this is harder than I thought it would be) ummm.... Everyone is unique? Even though I already understood that before, now I know for sure that everyone has their own style of being.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Hmm. I never like to "box" people in to a single definition, so if others don't realize this about me, they might think I'm trying to box them in and understand them according to some predefined set of rules. Not true! Just trying to relate better!

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I think the most obvious one for me is...introvert vs. extrovert. I am able to allow people (introverts) the time to recover from my energetic expressiveness and I now appreciate even more that sitting next to someone in silence isn't weird. 

Hope that helps! =) Great thread!!!


----------



## truth.pride.love

ytisibrsk said:


> >>Well, another bunch of loosely related, vaguely empirical, idea-generating stuff to think about.


Laughing so hard right now. Only because it's so true. It's all relative! 

(Hope I'm quoting this correctly....still new here!)

Thanks for the laughs =)


----------



## truth.pride.love

GoGo said:


> I grew up in an SJ family, so while I didn't think there was anything wrong with me, I certainly felt like the odd man out. When I read the posts on the ENFP forum, I freaked. "THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE LIKE ME!?????!?" It was nice to find some external confirmation.


I grew up in a family of SJs and SPs. Still trying to decide about my father. I also thought it was nice to finally find others who weren't quite so....S. Not being rude, of course! But I feel like I can relate...! Now I'm curious about your experience with SJs. Mine was mostly "you are too sensitive" or "you are not realistic." Love my family, though! Ha.


----------



## ytisibrsk

truth.pride.love said:


> Laughing so hard right now. Only because it's so true. It's all relative!
> 
> (Hope I'm quoting this correctly....still new here!)
> 
> Thanks for the laughs =)


I'm glad someone gets my sense of humour and lightheartedness... we're all just works in progress.

Peace love harmony xox etc


----------



## Vincelix

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Right. I just got here a month or so ago so maybe I can't really give a real answer to this but I'll try it anyways for the heck of it I was feeling kinda disoriented misplaced and maybe a little confused. I was thinking about quitting my education AGAIN.... and I had a hard time connecting with the people there which really bothered me... It made me really unmotivated. Maybe it had something to do with them being mostly introverts i dont really know. Did you think you were happy? Haha actually I thought I was for a while I was fooling myself into thinking I was feeling great and had it all sorted out. For a long time i also thought i was ENTP and that made things really confusing XD i was doing things an entp would love but in the end i ended up not liking the things ive done. I think that I wouldve gone crazy If i stayed trying to be and Thinker cause its all or nothing for me. I can't be both Thinking and feeling at the same time atleast for now. Maybe it has something to with that I think that the experience will be more intense when Im going for it all the way. But it's bullshit because its all so relative. 


2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Yes definitely understanding and also a peace of mind godd... just being able to finally feel comfortable(i typed comfartable in the first place and it made me giggle) with who i am. I don't know exactly yet because i just founded out. Im still so green personality wise lol. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That there are others like me. That your faults shouldnt be ignored. That people are DIFFERENT. but like wow i always knew this but MBTI really put a stamp on it. I started to see all the different personality threats in people and started to really like them because i saw their potential of every single one of them but on the other hand i knew that it's oke if some people weren't really my type and you knew why.. it made it easier to accept. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Hahah yes confusing as I said above, but also reading to many threads of people that claim to be ENFP or whatever that you don't klnow of that they really are the given MBTI so in the end you couldve been reading somethign from someone who was ISTP and claimed to be ENFP XD that was pretty sucky haha. I guess were all trying to find out our personality. OW yeah and may I add that reading on different personality types can be really frustrating aswell

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I know now that I don't have to be embaressed of my personality traids and likes. I used to think for example thats its stupid to go and talk to strangers. I kinda gave into what my friends thought was cool. Now I dont give a crap anymore and know that it makes me happy when I talk a lot haha and I like to figure out the other person because that gives me a nice feeling it makes me happy. I used to think that this was sorta feminine which was so STUPID come to think of it. I just got back from berlin and I had trhis amazing talk with a 33 year old who teaches to junior school students. We talked the entire way which was 3,5 hours! She told me stuff that she hasnt told anyone ever it was really inspiring. 

So i think in the end it really did me well with ups and downs. But you shouldnt give up when you think that PerC isnt offering you what you need just keep searching and eventually youll understand.


----------



## Kelly617

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I'm...not as happy as I could be, which in turn, makes me pretty sad. A lot of it is my doing, and some of it isn't, but I'm very optimistic that I'll be able to get back to being 100% me sooner rather than later. I genuinely do believe that this forum is helping me along a little, but I'm taking most of the responsibility on myself. First step is to get my health in check, and that'll be all done by October. After that, I should be able to move on to the job/finances/relationship stuff again. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I'm much less critical of my weaknesses, and much more aware of my strengths. I used to fight with myself so often, trying to mould myself into the person others expected me to be. It was exhausting. I never really understood why I had so much trouble being myself, and understanding my own feelings and values. Now I get it, and it's kind of awesome. ^.^ To give you an idea of how very confused I was...I was typing as ESTJ at one point. ENTP, maybe...ENFJ...POSSIBLY...but ESTJ? No. XD

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That I belong in the world more than I thought I did, and that I really am relating to people when I *think* I'm relating to people...but am not quite sure. XD I think I'm more proud of myself, too, something that means a lot to me.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

I don't think so. I don't see it as a dogma - the be all and end all of how we identify ourselves. If anything, it's made it even easier for me to see how different and unique each and every person is, even within the categories presented by the MBTI.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Much, much, MUCH better at expressing myself. I've always been quick to speak my mind, but I never quite understood why I thought the way I did, or why I disagreed/agreed with someone else. It always seemed quite random to me, like I was reacting to one situation at a time and not really being one whole, consistent person. Now I know how to read myself better, and understand where I'm coming from. So I can think before I speak, instead of just saying whatever comes into my head and getting myself in trouble...or confusing people. XD


----------



## Vincelix

@Kelly617 I really relate to what you said. I've also been wondering around between typing myself into different personalities for quite a while and for whatever reason. Sometimes because I thought my future forced me and at other times just because I was feeling insecure. Soon enough it struck me that it's actually not about defining your personality-type but it's about acknowledging you have one. That's what is important. 

Our personality changes due to the smallest or bigger changes in life so what the f*** is the use of defining something that is changing the whole time? The only thing we can say is we own a personality. It's just isn't that efficient to try to box ourselves up over and over again. And as you said it can and maybe is just really confusing. Perhaps when you think it's necessary to I don't know improve yourself, than defining your personality might come in handy but than I ask myself how can we truly define our personality in the first place? In the end I'm having a hard time in finding a good reason to define my own personality to begin with. And I think it's actually an impossible and confusing to do really haha. Big hats off to anyone who did achieved it though. :O

Apart from that I think MBTI and Jung theories are really interesting and it's fun to look into them People always try to define and put a stamp on everything and everyone around them. But ask yourselves this do you really want to be defined? I caught myself doing this in the early stages of PerC I was stereotyping ENTP's it felt so ridiculous come to think of it. 

Finding yourself comes from within from feeling and experiencing not from theories and tests. It's a start but it's not the dogma to it all. I'm just myself and that's all that I can be. I do what I feel and say what I think and do things differently all the time if the moment asks for it. 

PS: @Kelly617 Funny how I typed myself as a ENTP ESTJ ENFP earlier too


----------



## Lilsnowy

Vincelix said:


> @Kelly617 I really relate to what you said. I've also been wondering around between typing myself into different personalities for quite a while and for whatever reason. Sometimes because I thought my future forced me and at other times just because I was feeling insecure. Soon enough it struck me that it's actually not about defining your personality-type but it's about acknowledging you have one. That's what is important.
> 
> Our personality changes due to the smallest or bigger changes in life so what the f*** is the use of defining something that is changing the whole time? The only thing we can say is we own a personality. It's just isn't that efficient to try to box ourselves up over and over again. And as you said it can and maybe is just really confusing. Perhaps when you think it's necessary to I don't know improve yourself, than defining your personality might come in handy but than I ask myself how can we truly define our personality in the first place? In the end I'm having a hard time in finding a good reason to define my own personality to begin with. And I think it's actually an impossible and confusing to do really haha. Big hats off to anyone who did achieved it though. :O
> 
> Apart from that I think MBTI and Jung theories are really interesting and it's fun to look into them People always try to define and put a stamp on everything and everyone around them. But ask yourselves this do you really want to be defined? I caught myself doing this in the early stages of PerC I was stereotyping ENTP's it felt so ridiculous come to think of it.
> 
> Finding yourself comes from within from feeling and experiencing not from theories and tests. It's a start but it's not the dogma to it all. I'm just myself and that's all that I can be. I do what I feel and say what I think and do things differently all the time if the moment asks for it.
> 
> PS: @Kelly617 Funny how I typed myself as a ENTP ESTJ ENFP earlier too


No matter what, I test as ENFP, even when I try to answer questions in my moments of deepest introversion. I'm happy whether I feel ENFP or not, and I often don't. I like that we change, that we aren't always the same. Percafe helps us appreciate similarities and also how different we can be within type.

I don't recall if I said this in my first post in this thread, but when I was younger I had very strong intuition; I could look at or listen to a person or walk into a situation and immediately _see_. Being here on percafe and reading how strong intuition is in all ENFPs has helped me to reconnect to that part of myself.


----------



## Vincelix

Lilsnowy said:


> No matter what, I test as ENFP, even when I try to answer questions in my moments of deepest introversion. I'm happy whether I feel ENFP or not, and I often don't. I like that we change, that we aren't always the same. Percafe helps us appreciate similarities and also how different we can be within type.
> 
> I don't recall if I said this in my first post in this thread, but when I was younger I had very strong intuition; I could look at or listen to a person or walk into a situation and immediately _see_. Being here on percafe and reading how strong intuition is in all ENFPs has helped me to reconnect to that part of myself.


I guess your environment let's you be the person you really are from within...not all people are this lucky I guess

About the similarities and reconnecting to your other qualities part and appreciating them. Yes you are right PerC did play a factor in doing this, but still I think it's about acknowledging that we all OWN those parts and should appreciate all our randomness. Not just appreciating the couple of qualities but all of them! Whether its intuition or sensing or whatever we are what we are at a certain point in time. People with personalities. After all we are products of ourselves and our environment


----------



## Quickbeam

I'm too lazy to go through and answer the questions, but let me tell you... Learning about my dominant function, Ne, made a huge difference in my life. When people tell me something, I always want to tell about a similar experience I had. Various people had convinced me this was because I was self-centered and such. But no - I just think almost completely in connections.


----------



## Blazing_Glitter

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I'm a newb still...but I can tell I'm feeling better about myself knowing that this is how I am. I've naturally gravitated toward introverts most of my life and wondered what is wrong with ME next to them. But, hey, I'm okay. I'd be where I was a week ago - at odds with my bf because we had no idea how to communicate with one another. That is definitely getting better.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Acceptance of my personality. It is what it is. And since it's the fun one, what's wrong with that anyway? Also I've better started to understand why people don't understand what I'm trying to communicate, and how to communicate it more effectively. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

There are more like me in the world. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Possibly. I'm already seeing the opportunity to cop out in obligations because - hey! It's my personality. But, I think I'll behave. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Well I've been trying to think more inside my head. My INTJ boyfriend, Blake, doesn't want to hear the glitter butterflies and unicorn farts all day every day and I don't blame him. Especially now that I understand us both a bit better.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Vincelix said:


> *I guess your environment let's you be the person you really are from within...not all people are this lucky I guess*
> 
> About the similarities and reconnecting to your other qualities part and appreciating them. Yes you are right PerC did play a factor in doing this, but still I think it's about acknowledging that we all OWN those parts and should appreciate all our randomness. Not just appreciating the couple of qualities but all of them! Whether its intuition or sensing or whatever we are what we are at a certain point in time. People with personalities. After all we are products of ourselves and our environment


I just read this today and I don't recall answering before. My environment really did _not_ allow for my true nature. I've experienced persecution and even verbal abuse both personally and professionally at times from people who don't want me to be 'me.' *But I am anyway. *

I lost touch with my intuitive self for a long time because of my diplomatic nature. My desire to make people feel comfortable and welcome made it possible for me to be heavily manipulated into feeling as if I don't deserve to be comfortable myself. I stopped listening to myself because my intuition and other qualities seemed to make people who were important to me, angry.

Personality cafe has helped me appreciate my natural strengths and others' strengths as well. I don't worry about being accepted like I used to and I won't apologize for being myself like I used to. If you (random person) are uncomfortable with me as I am, I'm ok with that. It happens to all of us.


----------



## Graficcha

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

This is just something I regard as one way of 'looking at things', admittedly a really interesting one. Before I had some rough patches, aftrwards I did, but MBTI wasn't the thing that pulled me through the real tight spot, only discovered it after.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A really wicked obsession 8) and a bit of a guilty-pleasure idol in Jung xD 
I suppose some pride, too. *arrogant arrogant, kekekeke*

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

A better grasp on the range of people's behaviours, including my own, also that there is definite proof that all types consist of very reasonable people ;P

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

...obsessions that tick people off sometimes XD 'will you shut UP about that stuff you're researching it AGAIN'.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

The only real difference I noticed is that now I very frequently start thinking things I do as 'so very INTP'. xD It's mildly annoying...


----------



## DreamyPisces

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
* 
I'm never super HAPPY _persay, _honestly in the past couple of days I had a major emotional breakdown. I came out of it yesterday I got my MBTI results around that time. Which made me feel okay. I mean I'm constantly doing self discovery and trying to find out who I am so my results were no surprise it just made me want to reach out to those like me so I could feel like I wasn't the only one. If I hadn't of gotten my MBTI results I would have still been researching and searching my heart and soul for meaning. This will probably last forever until I die. 
*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Reading the positives have been helpful and give me some hope about being this type of person. But the cons still overwhelm me. I need balance. I will continue to seek that in hopes of relieving some of my pressures that I feel and deal with. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That there are so many people in the world who feel like me and its OK. I'm not tainted, this is just how we are. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Well yeah, it just seems like INFP's are like the "last" as always, even in the Zodiac pisces is usually shown LAST. That probably doesn't make sense. It hurt me to read about myself. It caused me to question everything in my life. Those times that I was hurt and when people hurt me, did I overreact? Or did they really hurt me. The results just caused me to go deeper into the rabbit hole. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I had already tried to change this about myself even before the results. I just try HARD not to take everything to heart, like critisism (sp?) and opinions of others. I can easily become sad or angry by what someone says so I TRY HARD like I said not to allow certain comments to shake me. But of course some still sneak in and for lack of a better word...IT'S ON!


----------



## Muad_Dib

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

*No, I was not happy with my life. I felt on the outside of most all situations, and relationships with people were strained and very confusing to me. Had I not discovered MBTI, I would probably still be confused and frustrated as to why it feels like the world doesn't make any sense at all.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Insight. Acceptance. I realized that I wasn't necessarily "wrong" about the way I feel, the way I act, the relationships I have, the very few freinds I keep. I realized that I may be different from a large majority of people, but that it is not "wrong", even if I am somewhat of an outlier on the distribution of personalities.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

My "type" is not an excuse for me to be aloof, distant, quiet, reserved. Most of those for me are learned behaviors, and if I learned them, I can learn differently so I can remain true to myself and who I am, but also smooth out my interactions with the rest of the world...until I am able to retire and give a double middle finger to the world in general.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

I've come to realize that personality clashes were at the base of all the relationship failures I have had over the years. While I have loved and have been loved, the relationships took entirely too much work on my part to fit in with my partners' personalities. I still think it's possible to have vastly different personalities couple up, but it depends on mutual understanding.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Since learning my personality type, I have been able to be way more forgiving of myself for not wanting to do what everyone else does or think like everyone else. I have started to accept myself for all my intelligent neurotic splendor and can approach situations with a dash more confidence than I had in years past.


----------



## nostalgic_blueberry

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
I was pretty happy, but I thought that things I did weren't 'right' and that my introverted-ness was something I needed to fix. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I think I would still feel this way.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
I've learned to understand why I am the way I am and knowing that the things I do are just part of who I am. They're perfectly okay, and I don't need to be 'fixed'.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
That I'm not alone. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
A lot of my friends have taken the test, but none of them are INFPs. :C I guess variety is what makes life interesting.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
I don't just jump to conclusions about people, I think about why they would do or say something that way before I take action.


----------



## intrasearching

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
*
Mmm... The MBTI definitely helped me understand and appreciate my personality. I didn't think I was happy. I was in high school and was very focused on being unhappy.  If I had never discovered the MBTI I might be less confident emotionally and intellectually. But who knows, really?

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
*
I've gained an understanding and appreciation for who I am. I've also gained a hobby through which I derive satisfaction, but most importantly an avenue through which I can exercise my need for a complex focus and gain, as I mentioned, intellectual confidence.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
*
The single most important thing I have learned through the MBTI and PerC is the fact that I am not an anomaly/I am not strange or useless or dumb.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
Something negative I have gained through discovering the MBTI is... a fixation on it. I can't help but think about it every single day. I am always analyzing myself and others, and once I figure out their type I perceive them through that lens, understanding everything they do according to their cognitive function preferences, and to an extent expecting or judging them accordingly.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
*
I am not so frustrated by my seeming inability to fit in most places. Now I get that the reason most people seem to find my ideas uninteresting is because I am an N type existing in a sea of S types. This is not to say that they are dumb, but that undeniably their focus is concrete, where mine is abstract. I cannot stand the banal minutiae of almost every conversation I happen upon. Who is going out with who, who is annoying or stupid, how so and so feels about such and such. Ugh... I don't fucking care. And now I know why. And so now I don't feel like an alien so much. I accept the fact that 98% of the time I am an observer and a loner. And I especially relish those times when I engage someone in riveting conversation (often INxPs or ENxPs), and to some degree I think I am more able to find those people. The amount of INTPs and INFPs I've met in college surpasses what I thought possible. Also, I've met more INFJs and INTJs than I thought possible.

*So I'm just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and a more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?
*
Both, truly.


----------



## LindseyCnl

I'm new but I've already learned so much about it.... Yes I'm young but I don't think age has much to do with it.... Before I stumbled on to this site... I wasnt happy .. Not really... And even still a little now.... But it's so much easier to tlk to someone who u know will understand... If I hadn't fou
D this place I would still be miserable... Now it's like some weight has been lifted... Everytime some one actually listens to me!! I gained a little understanding through learning my type... I knew already that it was right... And it helps clarify things a little better... The most important thing I have learned... Is that I'm not alone.... And that's wat I love about this place... .....


----------



## Hypaspist

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Things were alright. Still looking for a change of scenery.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

A sort of road map. Went from having a completely unmarked map to one with lines heading off in something that resembles a general direction. I also now understand what makes me tick and why.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That those in my "inner circle" all had types that are similar to mine. The closest friend I've ever had was I believe the same exact type.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Nothing so far.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I gave up on being that performing extroverted people person that I was mistyped as before. It just wasn't me and lead me down a career path I would've inevitably failed very hard at.


----------



## Azure Bass

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
I'd be going down a destructive path of self sacrifice for a trade I was coerced into without fully thinking things through for a spur-of-the-moment decision that would have cost me more than the four years of intellectual prowess it already has, if I didn't discover the MBTI or something like it. I was not happy with my life, I was looking for understanding so that I can make more educated decisions on things I saw no one around me even cared about at the time. I came across this site in my summer after freshman year in college. The international relations really helps with culturing myself and others, and I see that. I appreciate PerC.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
A better standing with myself, understanding and really a myriad of both good and bad that can be used for more learning and for the human experience.

*
3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
*It's okay.*

*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Yes, but that's all right.

*
5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I won't give any right away, I may edit this post later though. Don't count on it.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Neither good nor bad in coming to this site, but I'm all of what, several minutes new here? Yes, I was happy with my life, and on reflection, I still am. I'd be in the same frame of mind, if I hadn't discovered MBTI. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Nothing. We had to do something similar at work to see where we fit in. As a support administrative person, I didn't fit the position, and worked for a ESF person (bad clash and values differed).

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That it lacks validity (Neither here nor there).

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

No. Only opportunities to learn more about subgroups.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
Awareness leads to analysis of how best to deal with certain types of people's preferences on the scales.


----------



## MItester

1.) Yes i was happy
2.) I gained reenforcing information about my already known personality style. It was enlightening
3.)I think I have not been a member long enough to answer the rest of these questions.


----------



## tida

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I have always wondered about myself on what I did and am I doing. If I hadn't discovered enneagram, I think I would keep doing the same mistakes and bad habits I have always done.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

By discovering my type, I then read lots of things about what other people has analyzed about my kind of personality. I hope to learn from those things and realize my bad habits then fix it.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I have just learned about PerC today when I was searching things about enneagram and I have learned a lot of things; bad habits, personal growth, etc.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Tired eyes because of reading lots of articles, LOL.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Yes, I would be more aware of my own needs and wants. I will try my best to resist the tendency of tailing other people


----------



## Longdove

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Yes, I was happy, I've always been the happiest person I know, though that got blurred for a time, but this site actually helped a little bit and brought me back to the way I used to be, instead of blocking it out as I had been doing, this site helped me to restore much of my faith in people, if you will.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Shedding of the awkwardness I felt among some groups of people, knowing what makes them tick makes me better handle how to approach them or not approach them. It helps greatly to know that some specific types of people choose to be isolated, and others seek to be out there in the open.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

The sharp contrast in gentleness to fierceness across the MTBI spectrum, knowing the impossibility of ever pleasing certain mentalities and behaviors according to their natures.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Just that some use knowing their type to revert back to the old highschool/college mentality that it's US and WE against them - niche crowd, instead of embracing what this site promotes, which is a better understanding, harmony, and synthesis among the 16 types.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I now look for types among people I come across, from the sitting in a corner with their own thoughts at a party person, to the always wanting to jump off a plane and go diving with the sharks in Aruba person. I now try to have a radar for people, and better understand their behavior and actions by what possible type they can be, it makes it less problematic, and removes a lot of questions that I would have had without MBTI knowledge.

*So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?*

It helps me to stop repressing myself, and shunning away from what I am, and more importantly who I know I am, and as others often point out if there are areas to work in - they can be improved on, and if there are areas that are already established for the good, they shouldn't be hidden or lost.


----------



## Solrac026

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I would have to say I was about 65% happy. I'm 23 now and as I start to get older I notice that all the people who I was once close to are beginning to slowly drift away. Being an INTJ, I find it difficult to make new friends. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I have gained a better understanding of who I am as a person. Not knowing your type is like a person who has never seen their reflection. They can touch their face and get a feel for what they are. Reading the personality profile was like looking into a mirror for me. It helps me align my life's goals to my strengths and also pay attention to my weaknesses and bring them to a more acceptable level.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I know understand who I am in better detail.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

That I'm always going to have a hard time fitting in everywhere I go.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

*I don't have any examples yet. I'm trying to come up with a project that plays to my strengths.


----------



## FreeSpirit

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I guess I _am_ a little happier, now. 
If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I would have never come to PerC- which means 
I would still be trying to find someone to bounce ideas off of. I leave the house 
even less than I used to because of PerC. It serves a very useful function in my 
life! (I used to go to coffee shops looking for intellectuals, sometimes, but had very
lack-luster results.)

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I can say that really analyzing my personality from and MBTI standpoint has
made me realize some things about myself that I didn't notice before.


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?*

There ARE some people in the world, SOMEWHERE, that just think about shit all
the time- like ME!

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Yea. I fully realized that I can not be shoved into a box. I've always wanted 
to be able to 'sum myself up in a few words' so I could get past any foreseeable
problems between me and others- but that is not possible.

And yet the human world works this way. We all have to choose 'boxes'
for ourselves (labels, images) to work with society at large. So I must
choose carefully what 'box' to put myself in. Here, on PerC, I am learning
what 'box' I can live with.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I have finally accepted that I need to explain my behavior to people sometimes, esp.
when I first meet them, because they don't get what I'm doing/what it means. I
always knew that people thought I was weird, but I never realized that it was a
good idea for me to keep them from misunderstanding me right away. I used to
think, "Oh, they'll learn." But sometimes they really don't.

Plus, I realized that I actually hate sharing personal information IRL and only do
it because I feel social pressure to do so (aka, 'it is expected of me'). Slowly,
I am finding ways to conduct myself politely with people without sharing anything
personal. This is taking some time, though- since the world of men is structured
around sharing personal info., it seems.

*So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?

*Constantly talking with all the people on PerC has made me feel
more in tune with myself. I've never had such intense, personal
social interaction as I have here on PerC for such a sustained
period of time (not to mention at my disposal).

Hearing others thoughts and feelings, as well as their reactions
to mine, really does illuminate some of the hidden parts of
people at large (as well as some of the hidden parts of _me_).
It gives me a sense of where I 'fit' with other people, in
general (even if that is not 'fitting' at all.)


----------



## garmonbozia

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was not particularly happy and MBTI has not yet changed it to any direction.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Cure for boredom. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I can't think of anything. 
*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
*One more method of wasting time.*
*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
*I try to act as different personality types. Before MBTI I just did experiments on my friends, how they would react to things etc. *


----------



## Rafiki

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I am not 100% happy with my life. After taking the Myers-Briggs test a bunch of times with my roommate and friends and readily identifying (and happily!) with INFPs, I'm beginning to feel like I understand myself more. I go to Lafayette College (as mentioned in another post of mine) and don't fit in with the elitist Bros and (no offense! SPs and SJs that seem to troll around campus) yeah. Right now, had I not known about this test and Personality Cafe I'd feel much more lost and unsure of anything. My roommate is an INTP and we type people a lot and try to get to know others better in an attempt to stretch our possibilities. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

As stated, mostly a feeling of ephemeral complacency. While finding out I was a INFP didn't change my INFP-induced emotional fits and slight and scarily appropriate sadness, it did give me a sense of self and belonging. By self and belonging I definitely mean in how I relates to (or contrasts from) others.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?

Something important I'm starting to realize is how I don't vibe with a lot of people. Unfortunately, I'm in a rut... not any sort of personal rock bottom just an emptiness in life. PerC saves me when I laugh from seeing an INFP or someone else go through the same thing I do or do the same thing I do... just makes such perfect sense.


4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Of course. All types come with the negatives, my introversion is reasonably strong, so I don't get out to see the excitement I probably would afford myself had I the energy to do things more often. I'm also incredibly lazy with P so.. I really have to be in the mood to do things and recently I haven't had the moods I usually do. 


5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I may actually force myself to do things more often. Exercise, activities, more regular healthy eating... basketball ya know! I realize my behaviors are probably a result of training my brain to accept or understand certain things at a comfortable level. Time to change, nay, adjust that.


----------



## L

ENFPie said:


> *1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*


I was just lost, life wasn't fun at all, it was quite depressing.



> *2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*


That there are others out there like me... probably kind of cliche but that's the truth of it, I wasn't as alone as I felt, I simply had to reach out farther than most people.



> *3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*


I've learned a lot, but the single most important thing was that it was the first step in my figuring out how people tick.



> *4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*


I've become typist against ESFJ's and ISFJ's... Si in general really... Fe just makes it unbearable. Personality typing has helped me understand why I hate most of my family as well... well.. the fact that most of them are also unhealthy probably has something to do with it.




> *5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*


I probably do things differently now then when I ever would have before, I can't pinpoint anything though, but I know I've changed. When I introspect myself I do so from a completely different view than when I used to before PT. I see things a lot clearer as well, so there's a lot less frustration, that alone has probably changed everything about the way I do things.



> So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?
> 
> ty...pie x


Both lol.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

ENFPie said:


> OK so im curious...
> 
> This isn't a .......'how well do you relate to this' ...I just want to hear what you've all gotta say for yourselves :laughing:
> 
> *1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be bad. Life was a bit abrupt and annoying when I joined PerC a few months ago, but as anything the dust settles, but I find myself having less and less of the downwards spirals i relate to not knowing how I am anymore.
> 
> *2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
> 
> Understanding i think. I was pretty understanding already but its helped me to clarify the actual reason for other and my own behaviour - not just, _they had there reasons to behave like that._
> 
> *3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
> 
> That im not weird..... and actually have learnt to admire myself - Although i do need to start thinking of myself as not a *type* - Im still an individual and noone can be pigeon holed...But its difficult to do when you love your MBTI Type description as much as I do...The novelty of it all is only just beginning to slightly wear off...I still get goose bumps when I read about ENFP traits lol!
> 
> *4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
> 
> Ek! Probably confusion, mostly talking about relationships - It kind of leaves me feeling its all in vain when it comes to finding someone - I don't think I would use MBTI to base my decisions on _who to go for,_ so to speak - Perhaps just to refer to if I am at a loss to understand them!
> 
> *5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
> 
> Im so much calmer now, probably through the understanding Ive got now...So much less likely to jump to conclusions, being so fond of it before hand HA!
> 
> So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?
> 
> ty...pie x


1. It really depends on the time period, doesn't it. I've been all sorts of ways. I was quite mad when I came here the first time, under a different name and had bounced from madness to sanity many times before and since. The second time I came here (having deleted the first profile, I assure you), I knew myself better and was quite content. I tend to notice pretty quickly if I am unhappy and make efforts to change it. I am as happy as I can be now, but I do have goals I am working on--riches and professional development--and going to Australia to visit my boyfriend. I can't imagine where I would be if I hadn't discovered MBTI...or even if I would be me. I think the inquisitive child that I was had to find it eventually. 

2. I have done a lot of work with type and have been studying it since I was about 12. That would be about twelve years now. I have tried on all the types and INTP is the one that fits best, but they all have their charms...or evils depending on how they affect you. 

3. The most important thing I have learned while here is that the letters don't define me. It is not the holy grail. Just because I have four letters doesn't reduce the mystery of who I am at all. I don't know if I would want it to do so. 

4. Possibly relying on something with no validity outside of its own self performed studies. If you think about it enough you coiuld be any type at any time. Getting attached to paradigms is for chumps. Though sometimes I enjoy being a chump. 

5. I think I watch and observe even more now, to make sure what I'm doing is what I want to do. MBTI doesn't really solve anything in the long run. There's always more.


----------



## FaveteLinguis

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I prolly would have been the same. About the only thing this MBTI has confirmed was some traits I carry personality wise. Otherwise the general direction and goals I want to accomplish have been about the same over the last few years.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

More knowledge as to how people are different, why I communicate better with certain people, and how much more diverse the human race really is.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That people are still generally the same......everybody's a unique snowflake ;P. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Aha! Maybe, regardless of type, somebody can still be a raving idiot. _My faith in humanity is squashed._

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Ok I may have lied about the single best thing I've learned from MBTI and PerC. It's probably the difference between introversion and extraversion. For the longest time I wondered if I was really all "there" since I enjoy my alone time quite a bit instead of hanging around people/activity more. Most of my friends are extraverted.....sometimes annoyingly so when it intrudes on my own personal schedule. I can handle these conflicts much better now without some form of passive evasiveness.

Much better at balancing my social time as well. It has made a considerable difference on my everyday mood. Instead of extreme oscillations on the energy scale, I can just go with the flow and do what I need/want to do for the day.


----------



## dylanabroad

1. I had some knowledge of both Myers-Briggs and the Enneagram through word of mouth, but I was definitely looking for some clarification on my type(s). You could say I was content with myself, sure.
2. It's given me a lot of clarification on how others of the same type perceive the world - which has been a fantastic gateway to better reflecting myself and defining my personality. I am still highly conflicted on my true MBTI type, but I assume it will come with more time.. and reading.
3. I can better understand how to relate to people in my life, in addition to my perception of crucial tasks and goals
4. Focusing way too much on defining myself down to the very point and sticking with it - I overthink the possibilities.
5. Definitely in social situations - I have numerously put myself into situations which would typically seem discomforting or hard, but in reality have granted me growth.


----------



## Sakuya

_I'm an INTP 5w6, for anyone who's wondering._

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

_No, not really. I felt very trapped in my mind with no release. This helped me realize that there are other people with that mentality. I also like systemizing (if that's not a word, it is now) things, and realizing that I actually had some sort of category helped me come to terms with things._

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

_Understanding as well as relief. I'm a nonconformist, but even the oddest of types still need a sense of community._

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

_That my thoughts are rather common--amongst the 1% of America that are INTP. xD_

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

_Nothing, really. I've second guessed my type a few times, but nothing worse than that._

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

_I've realized how I can recharge (I'm an introvert) and be overall happier and satisfied with my life. Before PerC, I was always on the go to social activities (despite that I was homeschooled, my mother insisted on me getting some socialization, which helped my Ne development, but also made me extremely tired). Now I've mastered the art of balancing socialization and introspection. Also, I've discovered that I'm not an overemotional person, but I've been put under a lot of unnecessary stress. I feel more...neutral, I guess. And I like it._

_Does anyone else feel like they're on some sort of drug commercial? "Before PerC, I was..."_


----------



## Pom87

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I wasn't happy at all. But I can't say that I'm now either.
MBTI is a tremendous help though, it is not an answer, but an asset in finding myself.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A lot of things started making sense. It was a confirmation that I was 'finally' looking in the right direction.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That there are many more people like myself out there. It is great to come into contact with them on PerC.
I think happiness can be found here, in the small parts where you find like mindedness and equal interests.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Well, to digest the chunk of information that it gives you, and that you gain by doing further research, it is not all positive at once. It means somewhat re-evaluating your life, so it can get worse before it gets better.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

*I tend no longer to run away from my problemsas much as I used to. I tend to interact with people differently, judge less, take them as they are, see what they can offer me instead of what they cannot offer me.


----------



## A_Stah

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Not incredibly. I needed to find myself to some extent, and MBTI helped me immensely. Having a type such as mine made me understand finding security in decoding your own being is fairly challenging for an INFJ, so I could eventually understand I would have to try and reach out to people that I could work with, and disassociate myself from those who seem to hold me back. Social problems are the stem, but it goes much deeper. I'm glad I could find some sense of security through this 'soft science', whether or not the security is false.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
Clarity. To some extent.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
The finding yourself and taking value in flaws and assets can bring amazing change in a person's life.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
It's put me on a never ending quest to understand myself and others XD

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
*Not much change has occured in my behaviourial patterns, but I can say I am much more stable, and I've learnt to be more considerate.


----------



## voicetrocity

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI? *I was, happy before discovering MBTI; I'm happy now, and don't believe I would be much different today if I hadn't discovered MBTI.
*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*I've actually discovered more through finding my enneagram than anything. My MBTI and Enneagram helped me understand how I handle/carry myself. I found they work together wonderfully, and helped make me the woman I am today. 
*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC? *Finding my enneagram type and being able to talk to others and keep growing as a person. It has really granted me the ability to stand back and look at my personality "puzzle" and really see how the pieces all fit and work together to make the picture of me.
*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering **MBTI?*Some of the stereotypes were rather awkward to read.
*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc? *Not at the moment, i'm just more aware of my motivations for handling situations the way I do; I feel confident that being armed with that knowledge will help me in the future.


----------



## Banned

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
YEs, Yes.



2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I discovered what I already knew. Well most of it..I was just fascinated that so much were true.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

I just discovered it today so lets see.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Yes, how can it be so accurate.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Hmm, No not really.

So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?

It gives me more courage to follow my heart.*


----------



## Graficcha

Answered these before, need to modify one.*

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
Been blamed for liking this on grounds of 'you pigeonhole everyone', 'you're just trying to find labels for everything', 'you try to change things to fit your definitions.
Nvm that that's absolute bullshit and black-and-whiteing towards me, I suppose I could say MBTI just ruined the relationship between me and my bff, because I like using it, and she seems to have issues with anything remotely resembling labels. She's of no defined gender, no defined sexuality, no defined personality type, no defined anything, as if being comfortable with the baselines of an MBTI description is a bad thing.

Pigeonholing, my fucking arse. 


[/grumblergrumble disappointed with her so much]


----------



## knightlevante

1) Not really. After I discovered (and understand) MBTI, it changed very slightly. At least it enable me to understand people's complex personalities and what drives them, although I still don't get what happiness truly mean.

2) I feel content when I discover my real type. It's like I don't have to redo and retaking MBTI tests anymore, just give them to my friends or colleagues to help me understand their personalities and how to deal with them effectively.

3) Nah, nothing in particular. As for the PerC, I'm newbie so I can't say more about it unless I can get to know the members here deeper.

4) People around me always asking about what I really do and what benefit they can get from learning MBTI. Sometimes I feel it's far too easy to be understood but too hard to be explained. I've got hard times explaining to them because whenever I explain to them, they just give a "I-don't-know-what-you're-saying" look--they even mistake MBTI as astrology and call me paranormal!

5) I remembered when I was in Senior High School. Actually, I'm not the type of person that has long attention span. Sometimes my monkey mind jump and fly and even doing some kung-fu things inside my mind just wanted to distract me. Still I get what the teacher explained. Before taking daily test, all I do is just reciting my teacher's style of explanation and guessing what type is he. From that, I build my own system that I believe can get through the daily test because I already know what he likes or dislikes, what kind of answer he expects, etc etc--according to my guessing of his personality type.


----------



## locked in wonderland

1. I was very happy. I still am. I found this site searching for "empathy but no sympathy" on google. It lead me to this forum. I have known my mbti for a while now being a psych. major and all, I periodically retake the test to see if I'm evolving into a new person.
2. I have gained understanding but also some confusion learning my mbti. Reading the descriptions, it hits the nail on the head. However, when reading it, I sometimes feel that I am capable of being more if that makes sense. Not that ISTP is a bad thing, it's not. However, I am capable of not being so rational, logical and actually understanding things with feelings. 
3. I can relate with other people. There are others who are like me. I may be one of a kind, but I'm not that far out there. 
4. I think by learning my mbti, I have limited growth in myself. I feel like I am forever going to be this way and if I am that would be wonderful. If I'm supposed to evolve, I want to allow myself to do that.
5. I realize when I'm being too logical or over critical. It's good to be aware so maybe it can change.


----------



## Ramysa

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was happy before. I am happy now too. My life didn't changed much . Just that I find PerC much more fun than other sites.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Confidence and acceptance ( for me and others ). Also understanding.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That we are meant to be different and we cannot change who we are therefore is best to stop trying and start accepting and learning abt oneself and u'll love ysf more as others will too.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

No. Nothing that I can think of.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Ehm... must I?  I tend to overanalize.... so before knowing abt MBTI I was pretty much taking everything personal and getting hurt a lot for that reason. Now I know that some ppl will talk stuff without actually meaning any harm, and it might sound bad at first but it may not be meant so.


----------



## Marconier

1. I've always been generally negative towards my life - I tend to brood on the bad things and rarely recognize the good. However, I was relatively happy with my life. Even as a young child I was a cynical pessimist, so there's never been anything wrong with looking at the world through a grey lens. Though I would have to admit, MBTI and other typology tests have helped me have a greater understanding of myself.

2. I've gained, as I just said, and understanding of myself. Perhaps more importantly, I've learned that my ways and methods of proceeding through life and its trials aren't so uncommon after all, and that there were reasons behind my behaviour that others understood just as I did. 

3. The most important thing I've learned, I have to say, would actually be the negative aspects of my MTBI and enneagram. I've realized some of my antics can easily be construed as negative even when I'm not intending them to be (which is admittedly often). Therefore I am beginning the long and rather boring journey of becoming a better person.

4. I suppose realizing my faults could be a 'negative' aspect of MBTI, but I don't consider it so. I do find, though, that I've been confused by this sudden presentation of new information I've never looked at or studied. That's not to say I haven't done my research now like any proper INTJ would...

5. Erm, no. My Type 8 anger issues are currently restricting me from making any real progress, lol. I'm working on it, though.


----------



## Kabosu

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

There were complicated things, but it's nothing PerC could have taken a part on anyway. I was a bit frustrated, but still intrigued. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I'd probably just not be on a site related with it.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

It wasn't the type I initially was on here. Initially I typed as INFJ but more frequently since then I'd been an ENTP. Admittedly I saw some of it in me before altering my type. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I'm definitely not the Aspies guy my grandma has shortsightedly seen me as. As for non-personal and yet sort of personal experience, I've learned to stay away from stereotypes and get to the core essence of a person and that generalizations are pointless.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

It seems like Keirsey Temperament types tend to flaunt themselves as being every last generalization in it. I'm a bit quick in typing without always knowing everything and could possibly afford to slow down on that.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I try to realize what's natural in me and not really a flaw vs. things that are flaws and should be fixed. My whole point of coming here was to find a system that would help me understand people better, not just on the intuitive spectrum, that's just halfhearted.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

*Actually l registered in 2010 and took a 2 year hiatus but l was miserable at the time l signed up. l learned more about MBTI before coming back though.*


2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

*So much. MBTI is the one thing l haven't gotten tired of after a short period of time. l cut myself some slack now because l understand why l suck in certain areas of life AND realize how much l can improve in other areas by not forcing myself to be something l'm not.*

*l also very clearly state what l will tolerate and what l care about now to people, as an INTP l understand now that l have a limit when it comes to dealing with others and now that l know that l devote more time to the ones l actually has bedo care about.*


3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

*Hmmmm. l can't say PerC has been lifechanging yet but l do love this site and it is my favorite site for MBTI. From learning more about being an INTP l understand that the ideas l've always had about myself and what l wanted to with my life aren't crazy.

l no longer believe that l have some kind of undiagnosed and unidentifiable form of crazy that nobody else has.

Mostly l'm able to plan for the future now.*

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

*Maybe now l struggle with accepting that l won't ever be a natural extrovert. When l was younger l went through phases of being more extroverted and becoming pretty "convincing", but l never could keep friends for more than a few years. l still don't want to be someone with only a few friends throughout my life so l try to remain open to the idea of new friendships.*

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

*Yep, l just don't attempt to give most people the impression that lm interested in their troubles if i'm not, now.*

*Sounds cold to some but l no longer feel like l need to pretend to be that person, when l always sucked at it anyway. 

l don't really have shame or guilt letting someone know that l'm not the one they need to talk to because l know it's the truth. l have other good qualities, no need to exaggerate my bad ones.*

So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?

*Both. l'ts fun to live in a "world" where you relate to everyone else as a type, l don't feel constrained within my type at all. *


----------



## AliciaM

1. As an INTJ i thought i was alone and ...Slightly ....psychotic xD

2. Learning its ok to be slightly Psychotic  and haha even better to point it out to all those who used to doubt you. 

3. There are other 3% gen pop me's 

4. Thinking that my evilness is diminished >.<

5. That darn...  someone else can see through my plans.


----------



## sriracha

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Uhhh, I don't remember. That was a while back. Life was alright, not too bad. Oh man, where would I be? I have no idea at all. MBTI affected me in a huge way. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
I've gained so much. It's hard to put it all into words. I know that there are people like me out there in the world. MBTI is sooo cool. It's a great way to understand people better. I've always wondered about how I operate; why I do the things I do, and MBTI explains so much of it. My relationships with other people are able to improve, and I know just the right resources to come to whenever I have any issues. I've also learned that everyone has needs (yes, even me:ninja, and mine may be different from my future spouse. As the stereotypical ISTJ, I was very rigid and black&white thinking. MBTI has opened up a world I'd never imagined could be possible. Instead of just Yes and No, there are lots of Maybes and lots of explanations. I am a lot more open-minded than I was before. And I am able to see the grey shades of many situations. PerC has trained my brain for critical thinking and counseling

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?*
Relationship compatibilities. I've been deep searching (still am) for MBTI relationship compatibilities. Who wouldn't want to know what type is best suited for them? I want to marry the right person (esp with the high divorce rates:dry Some pairings are more common than others, and some are more talked about than others. I've learned that relationships are just _*sooooo*_ complex. MBTI is just a tool that can help you understand your partner, nothing else. Relationships have to do a lot with luck (and work, etc.). What is the chance that the person you are 100% committed to and want to spend the rest of your life is completely faithful to you? And there are so many possible issues within marriages. Mental disorders, health problems, different goals and desires in life, etc.. I think it really does boil down to the very deep core values and what one is wanting to do with his/her life. I admire the old couples who've been married for decades. They are very lucky to have each other. What they have is more precious than any gold, gem, diamond, etc.. A successful marriage takes persistence and commitment (and other things...). This society is so corrupt that many people have given up, and some are not looking for any family life at all. I think this is where the relationship compatibility theories come in. People want answers to their problems, and they look here. MBTI is not going to give you the answer for the correct pairing. It can only give you the tools for communicating effectively and understanding your partner better. Love is so complex. We need to look at individuals for who they really are, and we also need to know what we are looking for.
/RAVE/

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Yeah, I spend way too much time researching.:dry:

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
Not any particular examples in mind. But instead of giving my blunt, cold and dry ISTJ answers, I am able to elaborate on what I want to talk about. I am considerate of other people, and I am more aware of how other people perceive me (still working on this).


----------



## GetEmLuckiE

Wellllll...

I've recently (we'll say within the last year) become a much happier person, both with myself and the world I interact with. I believe that through soul searching and working on discovering my true self, I found this forum.

Through discovering my type (ENTJ), I've been much more easily able to analyze myself or easily realize why I make decisions, follow through with certain actions and now I'm much more able to check my temper.

That I'm not just a random impulsive, domineering person. I have good qualities that perhaps I wouldn't have noticed before and I'm not alone in being like this.

No negative experiences as of yet.

As I said before, I curb my temper a lot more easily now because I understand better what makes me think the way I do.


----------



## SarraR

*1. Before you came to this here site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

finding out that i'm not fucked up, that there are other people out there who think and act like me, yeah, that has been fucking wonderful. i used to just think i was wrong all the time, a bad person, needing to change, too different, ect. but the MBTI has opened up my eyes to thinking of at least some of my qualities as good or strengths.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

well, shit, son. i just answered that. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

answered it.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

yes. i realize my weaknesses are in fact VERY obvious to others and I am still isolated from most people because my type is rare.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

i'm not so hard on myself now.
i don't expect others to understand me at all. but i am okay with that now.


----------



## Planisphere

*1. Before you came to this here site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was fine beforehand, but PerC has been a great place to discuss ideas with other rationals. I've also noticed that there are many more mature individuals here than anywhere else I've been. So yes, this site may have helped me keep my sanity. As for MBTI, I would still be no different than I am now; however, I've been able to understand and predict people's actions better thanks to this system. Still not perfect, but it's good enough.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A group of individuals that are usually interesting enough to talk to. No more wondering if there's something wrong with me either - that's always a plus.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?*

To appreciate the myriad of differences in others as well as myself.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

None that I can think of. I take the theory as one of many theories, not as an all-encompassing fact.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Well, I've caught on to my subconscious more and I've managed to avoid making decisions I would otherwise tend to make. This has been helpful when making the 'natural' choice just causes more issues than it avoids. That still hasn't stopped me from being impulsive on occasion, however. I just manage to realize it and admit my mistake. If anything, understanding the functions has made me more humble in general, despite the fact that I seem to sound like I'm bragging; but I suppose I seem like I'm bragging because of the natural position of my mouth (the ends are naturally turned up a little), my general facial structure, and my voice, which all fit the stereotype of 'rich, handsome snob'. And we all know that appearance is everything. 

Oh yeah, and if I talk about a subject I really like, I _will _talk about my accomplishments/knowledge in relation to that subject as a means of proving how much I actually like it - not how much 'better' I am than another.


----------



## RAZ333

Before you came to PerC... 

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I can say that I've just really been going through a rollercoaster, high ups and low downs. At the moment before I joined this site, I am not exactly too happy with life...I feel alone and misunderstood all the time in reality.
I didn't think I was happy to begin with, I already knew the answer x]...
Where would I be? Probably lost and confused with different people and would not have been the understanding person I am today. I would most likely be more alone than I already am.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Oh wow. Quite a lot. I have gained the ability to be more understanding with different people. Before I was very immature and naive when it came to personality and I never looked beyond what I saw. Also, in reality, I am surrounded by Thinkers....which is always extremely taxing on me since I only know like two Feelers... With MBTI, I have learned a lot about myself and I finally did not feel alone anymore...joining the facebook groups about MBTI made me so happy. I was finally surrounded by people like me....people I wished to have met in real life.
All in all, I have been able to be more understanding with different people and was able to feel not so alone with the way I am with different people.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Single most important thing...That I'm not alone. All my life I have felt like an outsider...someone different, someone weird...and with MBTI, I finally feel human. That there are indeed others like me and its okay to be how I am. Although I do admit it is still hard to think that way surrounded by Thinkers...but it's a start.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Mmmm, probably getting too much into MBTI and start labeling every person I meet with a personality type x]...Also, it does tend to make me have expectations of people, like for example, an ESTP, I don't expect them to care enough about people or even have feelings. I have to force myself to think that no, just because they are Thinkers, doesn't mean they don't have feelings or they don't care....everyone is different >.<...

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Hah...I have plenty.
I have an ISTP sister and before I found MBTI, I would always tell her why don't you FEEL more. Big mistake. But I didn't know any better. Whenever something bad happened, I would try to get some kind of reaction from her to see if she truly does mean it when she said I am sorry. 
Again, I'm extremely thankful this was all in the past and I know so much more now..

Another example would be being around friends. As ISFJ, I care about people so much, and I neglect myself completely. I always wondered why I did that...why did I care so much only to get hurt in the end. My friends again consist of mainly Thinkers...so I always felt like the odd one out and I just could never be like them....or be myself. So it still is a little bit difficult...but well, I manage.

Whew! First comment in joining this site ​


----------



## idntknw

1. Life was ok for me. I didn't know how to explain my social behavior though; nearly every one that I know is extroverted and not an NF. It felt like a shame that I daydreamed us much as I do; I could try all I wanted, but I couldn't prevent the 100%. I was happy and just accepted how I am, and enjoyed it. If I didn't know about MBTI, I would still be were I am now, on the computer. :laughing:

2. Wait, what? This is relateable? I pretty much learned what I knew about myself, but I didn't know how to explain it.

3. It helped me do some self exploring that I otherwise wouldn't have done. Plus, I love weird and rare titles, objects, classifications (not just personalities); I know it is bad to categorize yourself by a system such as MBTi, but I am naturally drawn to it.

4. My type is supposed to be emotional? In my mind I feel the exact opposite, it's very very very rare I feel emotional. Poker face. 

5. I just found out about this stuff recently; I don't notice anything, but now I will be able to say why I don't talk much. :happy:


----------



## Alexios

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Wouldn’t say I was happy with my life, felt much more scattered before. I wouldn’t be typing this right now if I hadn’t discovered the Enneagram / MBTI.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I feel much more empowered, and engage in much less self-blame now that I know what my ‘limitations’ are.


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

The possibilities for personal growth. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Nothing yet.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I feel better about social situations, and don’t feel as self conscious about not being the life of the party as I used to. This has made me more relaxed, because feeling pressure to be more outgoing only made me seem more introverted!


----------



## SnowCat

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

**I was quite happy, but something just felt missing all the time. I wanted to know why people acted like this or like that, and why I used to be quite suspicious of some of my friends, which I now know is due to differing functions. I think, without MBTI, I would probably feel sort of 'lost' and weird among peers.**

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Understanding more about myself, my strengths and weaknesses.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That everyone reacts to a situation differently, and reasons why people see things differently or not at all. Also, that I shouldn't be trying to change them either, only advise.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Nothing yet, I think MBTI has helped me a lot more instead. roud:

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

**Nowadays, I try to ensure that I don't become too much of a perfectionist at times when it comes to projects, that I have to delegate work instead of becoming overly stressed from managing it all by myself since I felt that I couldn't depend on people. 

I am also now more pro-active than I was before in engaging with my friends, as well as improving my self-confidence. Furthermore, I find writing is a great outlet for me to express my negative feelings so they don't get to me as well.*


----------



## WILDFL0WER

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Very happy with My life... where would I be?? obviously not in this forum, I dunno? Ugh... that's like asking me where I see myself in 5 years... stupidest question EVER!!!!

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

OMG, a sense of relief, knowledge, understanding that not everyone else is an idiot. Understanding why past miscommunications / personality conflicts have happened. And that I really and truly am a square peg and it's awesome

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I thought I just answered this? Oh was number 2 supposed to be 'a job promotion' or something? Too late, not changing, it, please see No. 2, 

but I guess really and I have a feeling I'm going to be repeating this a lot... I don't feel like I'm living in some alternate universe sort of just looking at most others like specimen's to understand, then again, I suppose I really do, but now I KNOW and understand the how, what, why's.

Haven't learned anything yet with PerC, except that PerC is actually just a nickname for this site/board and not some other type of 'test' lol

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

hmmmm not negative about me muahahahahahahah 
I refuse to answer on the grounds that.....

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I had my bff take the test & she's an ENFP (I think that was it) so I read a bit about 'her' and looking back... Well the book almost quoted a typical stress situation we always had... 

I LOVE to debate/argue(in the pure sense of the word), I just love it, to me it's a way to learn new things and get to know people and express opinions, especially in topics of religion, politics, sex, y'know all the "no-no's" As a matter of fact, the more 'heated' so to speak the better! 

So when I bump into random strangers, who also understand & enjoy this, well off we'd go ...... And invariable, eventually, she would always come over and at time LITERALLY drag me away from my conversation. 

This would piss me off to no end, so I'd get mad at her for being selfish and making me go 'look at stuff' with her.

Turns out she viewed my friendly debate with someone as akin to us hating each other, and that she was worried we might come to blows or something (lmfao), so in her mind, she was saving me... 

So now when it happens, I don't get AS mad at her, I at least tone down the F*&#^ , MuthaF*()@'s hahahahah


----------



## Praying Mantis

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Content for the most part. However, on occasion I have felt lonely, and I had my "emo" moments. Usually those two go hand in hand together.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
*
I did this, as it was compulsory for everyone in my batch to do so, to help gain a better understanding for choosing a career. The MBTI helped in knowing oneself, which I did.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

A better understanding, and appreciation of the differences of people, and how they think. Also I know which parts of me I have to improve and develop more.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
The negative side to the above answer- me starting to typecast people.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
*
Another use of the answer in three:
Before finding all this I'd have gotten into a debate with a friend with how we prefer to dishing out the truth to others were they to ask one of us our opinion. Now, when this event did happen, not so much.


----------



## puppies454

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Yes I was happy. I probably wasn't but I like to see the good in things so guess what, MAYBE I WAS/AM. I'd be in the same place. But this thing is cool anyway. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
A little bit of confidence. It's nice.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
I haven't had any experience yet. But I learned that I have lots and lots of confidence- a huge reserve of it, I just need to know how to channel it correctly. I need to be at peace.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Not really.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I probably have been a little more confident.


----------



## LifeAprentis

*Long Lost Stanger*

*Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI? 
*Hi all! Before the introduction of the MBTI theory, I was a person in bloom, discovering who i am and what i wanted to become. Life couple years back was much simpler and naive. My first REAL crush happened, from there it was an up and down roller coaster... 
Hmm where would I be with out the MBTI? It is hard to extrapolate an alternate universe.... in other words the I do not know, probably life would be not so good *


What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)? 
*The MBTI helped me consolidate how and why I act the way i do. The knowledge brought a sigh of relief and a sense of uniqueness to my life. It all started from PersonalityPages.com, I definitely knew i was in Extrovert and then by reading the summaries I found the One - the ESFJ. Reading what these psychologists had to say about the ESFJ, genuinely exhilarated me. Later on I stumbled upon PerC and became a supporter of this site. Knowledge is power and with it I aided a friend in typing her personality. As an ESFJ, i love finding what make others tick and giving the care to those individuals. 
*

What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
*I'm not the only one on the face of this planet that feels this way and I'm NOT alone.
My weaknesses should not be overlooked but rather improved upon. 
I have a shot at becoming a counseling psychologist. 
Amen! 
*

 Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI? 
*Through the crushes, I really experienced what a Bitter & Guilt tripping person I could be. Because the MBTI, it categorizes me as an ESFJ, due to this I really take to heart what others say and think about me. The MBTI sets a standard for what ESFJs should be and what is expected of them. In a way this theory has gone to my head, you should be_____ and try to live up to it. Does Carl Jung define who I am or do I define who I am? Right now, this is a Challenge. the ...:[Battle of Identity]:... *


**Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?**
*Currently, the behavioral patterns that im experiencing is My SelfAwareness--- Introverted Sensing and Conscience, Overwhelming Shyness--- from low self- confidence, and Irrational Fears --- I get so overly anxious about the worst possible future event. Predominantly, self-awareness has pointed out areas of my character that need work and giving me a ways in which to solve em. All in all, I can't do this alone, I need Heavenly Guidance.*

Thank you All, for taking the time to read my humble post.  

~*Life*Aprentis*


----------



## Echoe

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I suspected I wasn't as content with life as I had thought, and after learning about type 9 and discovering how we can be blind to ourselves it was no longer a doubt (following greater introspection after the aforementioned realization).
If I hadn't discovered MBTI? I dunno. I've learned more about myself and others for perhaps better perceptions of myself and other folk.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
*
A good bit from the Enneagram. I am pretty happy I discovered the Enneagram. It's really helped me open my eyes more to myself at a faster rate than what I would have gone. MBTI's been pretty useful so far I guess.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Greater self-mastery, and more insight into how others tick as well.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
Hanging around this place too much, as well as thinking spending too much time and energy on personality theory shit . Of course applying typing theory stuff to people has its own dangers.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

*I've gotten a greater understanding of the depth of my avoidance to uncomfortable stuff, and my lack of self-confidenceand self-esteem. I've picked up nice tips and positive observations to deal with and perceive myself differently for the better.For an example, I've gotten more self-love as a 9 after hanging around the 9 forum with people who are just like me, and as more unhealthy 9s have the unfortunate way of seeing everyone else as being more whole and lovable than they, this has been therapeutic.


----------



## Small Will

_1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?_

I'm about as happy now as I was before I discovered MBTI. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I'd be using my time in front of the laptop right now on something else, I don't know what. I'd still go down the career path I chose, and life in general would be about the same.

_2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?_

I've become more aware of ways in which qualities such as Intuition/Sensing and Thinking/Feeling occur in people, as well as how aspects of MBTI are referred to indirectly (and mostly unintentionally) in their everyday speech. I notice how people refer to themselves or others as logical or emotional, for instance. I doubt this system is entirely scientific; I could probably come up with dozens of similar scales, and these qualities as listed aren't something I'd pick up on a Cranial CT Scan. So far, the only aspect of the typology which has solid evidence is the difference between Introversion and Extroversion. But hey, at least MBTI isn't as absurd as Astrology is.

_3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?_

The different strands of typology and how they both come together and come into conflict. MBTI as I see it can be split into three categories: Jung, Myers-Briggs, and Keirsey, and all three schools of thought take very different approaches towards typology. Jung was about the cognitive functions. Myers-Briggs was about the simple dichotomies. Keirsey was about behaviourism. Jung is the member of the three I find the least absurd, and he's the reason why I'm still thinking twice about wagging the whole field entirely. Sure the other two were crucial in helping to translate Jung's impenetrable writings. But at the end of the day, it all started with Jung.

I also found out about Enneagrams and Socionics through the world of MBTI, though I dismiss these entirely.

_4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?_

It's addicting, and to be honest there are more useful things I'd rather have fill my head space.

_5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviors etc?_

Listening to hunches a bit more, perhaps.


----------



## MNiS

I was a cool person.


----------



## Mr.Blayz

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

ehh i probably would have just learned things in a different way, but this site has good lgbt community thats been very supportive
2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

well discovering my type at the beginning just gave me a clue of who to hate and made me typist, and over time understanding all types helped me understand all people in general and lead me to believe that good can come from all types and why certain people act or live the way they do. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

probably answer to question 2

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

probably the first part of the answer of question 2

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Im just no longer against people for their traits opposite to my own, more mature.

So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?

answer to last question*


----------



## Arcane

1. I've only been on here for a few minutes so far, but I hope I get to make some friends. Currently, I'm not happy and wish to find others that I can relate to. 

2. I discovered I'm not alone. I thought I was really weird for being the way I was. Everyone around me is more of an ENFP or an ISFP, and I'm the only T I know, or atleast Te. 

3. That I'm not the only one. Same as above, really. 

4. I annoy others by talking about it so much. Especially with my boyfriend, I've analyzed him and he just says "Honestly I don't care" and my dad has said that too. Ugh.

5. Haven't changed myself, but now I know why everyone thinks I'm a.. What's the word.. Jerk, cold, robot, ect ect, but really I'm not. I've learned that I just don't want to let them in. I intend on keeping it that way, I'm not getting hurt this way.


----------



## ifnotnow

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Just registered for this site in the hopes that I will learn something useful about myself. I've heard about Myers-Briggs before and taken little internet quizzes for the fun of it but never taken it very seriously. Clearly these types are arbitrary and not natural or really even very entrenched social kinds. But sometimes arbitrary kinds help you make sense of yourself.

I came here because I'm in a very shitty place and am trying to figure out what is holding me back. Is it depression? ADD? Laziness? Obstinance?

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I'm trying to externalise some of my problems and think that MBTI might help.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

Eh...haven't been here long enough to say.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Sometimes you have to be responsible for your own s***.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

No.


----------



## ai.tran.75

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I was quite happy when I entered this site , I was always interested in mbti and I have never encountered another enfp in my life besides my 75 years old uncle and I mistyped my INFP friend as an enfp before . So I was curios to find others with my personality so I stumbled upon PerC - and the description of Iee and enfp sounds a lot like me- problem is cognitive functions similarity doesn't exactly correspond with personality - however I'm glad that I have found PerC  I'm almost always on here now and have encounter a variety of different type of people whom I find very intriguing .
If I haven't discovered mbti I think my interests would still be on analyzing my own personality - writing plays or short stories , traveling and playing with my son 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Understanding other cognitive functions better - I was really confused with Fe for a while(my mom is an esfj and my mother in law isfj) after studying cognitive function I understand why they are the way they are and it help me clashes less with my mom. As for my type I guess Im able to enhance my dominant has te territory function 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

For mbti I learn more about my strength and weaknesses as for PerC I think answering and asking questions keep me more alert and my mind running. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Ek! Only on PerC but I have to avoid stereotyping certain type and playing favorites when encountering a type that I like irl with people on this forum or relating the types with individuals 

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Well with Ti ( which I learn about way before PerC ) I was able to understand constructive criticisms and I guess that help me be less sensitive to criticisms and use it as something to enhance or work on my weakness or strength - I'm also able to understand why i clash so much with strong FE and I'm now able to be more patient with them 

So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?
A bit of both*


----------



## TheShyBibliophile

1. I was happy. I'm generally a pretty happy person, as I've trained myself to look for blessings in my life. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I would most likely still have the lingering feeling that I was different and that this was somehow wrong. I felt this way for many of my younger years.
2. Through the discovery of my type I have gained a wonderful feeling of self-affirmation and help in unraveling the mysteries of my behavior.
3. The MOST important thing I've learned is that just because I'm different from my family members, that doesn't mean I'm broken or ill or that I should try to hide my true traits.
4. Oh, gosh. I guess now that I've discovered it, I want to share it with others, and I can feel them getting tired of my talk about MBTI, or that they think it's useless mumbo-jumbo. So, yeah. More understanding of myself, increased feelings of isolation from my family members.
5. Now that I know that the way I act is actually natural, I'm more careful to give myself what I need to be happy, and I've also been able to isolate the causes of my weaknesses and began working on turning them into strengths.


----------



## Georgevolution

1. Life was happy before also: I am investigating something, that was bringing me to this forum.

2. I was not surprised because the measurement reinforced what I was already known.

3. They are good for initial personality categories. As time passes by, experience comes in: the test should be taken again to see progress.

4. Nope.

5. Nope... Maybe that I am more self-confident. But this can lead to ostentation. So I handling conversions more cautiously with more attention.


----------



## SearchingForAnAnswer

Hi, I'm SearchingForAnAnswer, I'm new here  I'm going to start by filling out these questions.

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

No, before I discovered MBTI I was pretty confused on who I was and why I was so different from other people. MBTI helped me figure me out when I couldn't. All my life I'd been helping people with their problems but I couldn't ever really seem to solve mine. MBTI was one of the single greatest things I've discovered in the past year. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Knowledge and understanding for certain. I now know why I am the way I am and it comforts me in a sense.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That I'm not alone. Before MBTI I always though I was alone on a forgotten raft in the middle of a stormy sea. Now it feels more like I'm on a small desert island with a few close friends.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Confusion. For a while I was confused on which type I was (I was in a three way war between INFP, INTP and INFJ) because I thought that you could only identify with one personality type. Luckily I do like to research things so I found out that a person has similar characteristics to every type, some more so than others. The trick is finding the type you most identify with. And that led me to choose INFP.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I've been able to have less INFP emotional breakouts since I know what causes them and I know how to avoid them.

MBTI has certainly made me more in-tune with myself.


----------



## KAYIFF

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I was fine, all good. Though I thought I was alone when it came to myself personally. Yeah, all good!

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

More love for myself. Confidence. Pride.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

New to PerC...but MB has taught me to not be so ashamed of my outwardness. Be more free because there are others out there like you.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Apparently ESFP's are the "annoying" personality... :/

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I think if anything, knowing my boyfriend's type has helped me to understand why he does certain things. It's given me a better look into his head and it's really helped out. Not that we were struggling.


----------



## castigat

I'm skipping the first one because I feel like it.

*What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Insight as to why I'm such an insufferable jackass. I'm kidding, of course, but I am an insufferable jackass nonetheless.

*What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That my behavior is not limited to me (I knew that already, but not in the sense of personality typing) and that there is a forum full of equally (or more) insufferable jackasses that sing the tune of our people.

I wish I could take this more seriously than I am, but for some reason I just can't.

*Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Not really, though my horrifying lack of knowledge in basic concepts (functions, especially the farther from MBTI it gets) is annoying. So I'm constantly on the hunt to fill my head with more information society as a whole (except maybe businesses, though they are misguided at best) will think is a steaming pile of bullshit.

*Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
*
I haven't yet. I'm just becoming _aware_ of the behaviors.


----------



## MNiS

Yes, pretty much. :kitteh:


----------



## Mimic octopus

Join PerC they said...it'd be fun they said.


----------



## Maye

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I was young and socially unskilled, and mbti was not what I needed, but I got very obsessed with it anyways. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I can understand people early on in a relationship. I know how other people think more than I otherwise would be able to. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

People think differently. Clashes are usually just misunderstandings. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Yes, I became too focused on who I am as a type for a while, and labeled others and came to resent certain types for a year or two. Not anymore!

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I don't try to pretend to be someone I'm not. I know it won't change me, so sometimes I'm more content to try and be real rather than fit an image of someone I'd like to appear as.


----------



## Sourpuss

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*


I wasn't terribly happy and I'm still not terribly happy. MBTI really has nothing to do with it one way or the other. I found PerC after doing an internet search for this phrase, "I hate extroverts".

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Perhaps a little bit better understanding of myself.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Nothing.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

No.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

No.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*


I don't know what is the actual attribute of happiness, honestly. Even if I am happy, I can't be sure of that. However, I was as content back then as I am now. Neither happy nor sad. 
If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I wouldn't have come to this amazing website. My previous interest had been astrology and the reading of the natal charts where I had learned in depth about the mythology and every symbolic significant of each planet.. I'm not into it nowadays but I'm not ashamed to admit I've accumulated a lot of useless knowledge throughout my life. Of course there are some useful ones, but they are not related to my career or study such as medicine and psychology. I had bought a copy of _"The Merck Manual of Medical Information"_ just to get the basic understanding of the topics.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I have gained a sense of understanding of myself and the people around me.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I have learned to be aware of where my weaknesses are so I could remedy them. I have also learned a thing or two about cognitive functions that affect every person's perspective in life.


*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Not yet.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I have learned to be more empathetic towards the general populations.


----------



## Gossip Goat

before I came to perc I inhabited a site for (mostly) fans of degrassi and the likes (it has since been left deserted, the story of its falling is quite the drama). Then I lived in tumblr for a while, the things after that are a blur.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was definitely content as I've always been. My feelings are usually not volatile in that manner. If i knew i wasn't happy, then I'd know it, and wouldn't lie to myself. 
Without MBTI i'd probably still be browsing the internet, and doing my thing while i'm going through life, but with a little bit less clarity. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I've gained a potential liking to new interests associated with my type (sports, making things, etc) which is definitely
nice, as it combats boredom. 

*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Stereotypes, stereotypes, and more stereotypes. It's what threw me off in terms of typing myself. Type bias is another thing that's frustrating, because i don't think of one individual type better than the other. Considering these are categories, stuff like this comes naturally. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

i've typed others before, such as my sibling. Since i've typed my sibling, their behavior made more sense why they act that way.


----------



## MissMo

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I was/am/will be happy with my life. Discovering that I am an INTP, just made me feel better to know that there are other weirdos around who are just as hopeless as I am 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Understanding why I am the way I am and realizing that its perfectly okay. Screw others. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

Understanding yourself a little better can go a long way in your contributing to the society. Secondly, unlike the real world where INTP women are not a common occurrence, PerC is loaded with them. Thus, you don't feel like a misfit.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Just a temporary addiction to finding out more about MBTI. Nothing too negative.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I found out only a little while back so noteworthy examples. But, I think now I am better equipped to handle situations where others are emotional. 

Has it made me a better person ? - don't know
More intune with myself ? - a little, yeah...
Something to be interested in/focus on - absolutely.. at least temporarily


----------



## westlose

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
No, I was quite depressed and lost. Typology was like a reborn, it was a great interest, and I spend a lot of time trying to understand human psyche. It's not what saved me, but my mind has something to focus on. And this knowledge is very useful in everyday's life.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
A better understanding of my psyche, and especially of my intuition. Some things were so confusing and unclear. Now, I have a better understanding of myself (but still, very incomplete). 


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
I've understood why exactly people could have different eprceptions and thinking processes. Even if I knew it, it's good to have some archetypes and structured information.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
I probably wasted a lot of time trying to figure out the truth in all those interepretation. I also confused myself a lot.


*
5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I'm more in touch with my unconscious process. I have learned to recognize Se, and I had become way more active than before. I also force my self to work and to do things in the real world. Less inertia and more action. Though I still have a very low energy level, I'm doing my best to improve.

I'm also way better on my relationships with others. I'm more forceful, less affraid to assert my point of view. I have a better understanding of why people act with me in a certain way.


----------



## lc1241

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I am happy with my life. Before and after discovering MBTI. I probably would still be doing the same thing since I only discovered MBTI not too long ago. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I think just understanding more not only myself but other people as well. I saw a picture yesterday that because I know so much about psychology, I can't be mad at anyone as I know about how the way they think. It can be a blessing or a curse. But at least I know how people interact with each other.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

MBTI at least is that again people have a way with thinking things. And as in general, I'm glad that there is people who want to know more about themselves and others.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

No negative but I think still confusion on like how people know about Si, Se, Fi, Fe, and all of those...types?

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
No examples right now as I don't constantly think about MBTI. Especially since I don't know anyone elses tbh.


----------



## HerpDerpette

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I wasn't really happy tbh, I didn't know why I couldn't click with people and I just hung with the wrong crowd. There was no intellectual stimulation from those "friends" and a lot were superficial and didn't have anything in common. I'm a social chameleon so naturally I just went with it but it just felt odd until a lecture at uni discussed MBTI and I was intrigued. I would have discovered it at one point or another but if I would never come across it, I'd probably look at different personality tests. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
*
Yeah, understanding myself and others. I'm still trying to understand certain people and I've become more open than condescending, more aware and censoring myself in situations. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I have found people just like me! and I can just be my unfiltered self 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

I'm new here so nothing yet hehe

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I can be a total heartless bitch with extra sarcasm and black humour -dead baby jokes anyone? no? lol- so I realised that I need to show empathy and some sort of emotion eg. when a stranger dies. Not that I don't feel, it's just I don't feel enough to show it, idk. 

*Does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?*

Definitely, I went through depression etc. and my creativity, emotions and thinking was stagnant so I started with forgiving and loving myself. I'm out of depression (yay!) I've learnt a lot and regained who I am.


----------



## Dream Walker

*The Reply*

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Always been happy in my own little world, at last if there was no MBTI then might of come not appreciate myself as much, and maybe one day I would of realized that I weird, but now I am stuck in denial. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

There's many ways to handling life and events, and I should be genuine in how handle life.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

Life isn't meant to be order or structured, thinking so was doing myself a disservice. I thrive life by dismantling chaos for the poplace. So be messy is okay as long as you get enlightenment. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Thought, I was INTJ, and I striving really hard to be one, but the reality it is just another face of me. It might be my shadow personality which seems unorthodox, but I am just that. 


5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviors etc?

Now the general populace, would say that I organized, and informed populace would see that I am organized and messy, but I used (... I sorta still do) to condone myself for not being picture perfect. I am come to realize it doesn't work for me, but helps me emotionally feel in control, so I clean up every Sunday. Though, It's nothing ever disastrous, but I am sure it would be after the lose papers, highlighters, paperclips and etc start piling up in crop circles like symbols, so I try to keep not to mislead alien conspiracy theorists, as I am human or ... so I think I am.


----------



## pura.vida

Wellll I have always been interested in personality stuff and I think it gives me something to think/learn more about and to be interested in! ;D


----------



## Little Gum

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
I discovered MBTI before I knew what it was and accepted my result. Once I learned that people think said result may mean I lie a lot...I started lying in my test results to be a more useful person...I don't know what I'm trying to say.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
Knowing my mom's result actually helped me more. Now I know why we clash and why we'll never understand each other, no matter how much I want us to.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
I'm still scared of message boards, as I get perceived as evil on most and in reality, I'm freaking out. If that happens here, I'll probably do what I always do - dwell on it, run away, come back, run away.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
No idea.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I became self-aware in terms of how I write and the mechanisms I use to mask myself and make myself more acceptable.


----------



## ducksrain

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Well, I knew about MBTI for a while now and just recently discovered PerC. So, not sure which part of your question to answer... I guess both? 
When I first learned about MBTI was in my counseling class for my Masters degree. I'm not sure why I didn't hear about it before then since I've always had an interest in psychology/how people work. More likely I probably heard about it but it didn't register. That has happened at times. Anyway, I took the test and came out as INFP. It didn't seem right so I took it again and got INFJ. Since it was two different responses I took it again and got INFP. So, that's what I thought I was. When I told my teacher it was flip flopping like that and maybe I was just in the middle he acted like I broke his favorite toy and said it couldn't happen that way... 

I took it again every so often and kept flip flopping between them until I was around 30. Since then it's been the same thing- INFJ. And it fits- it fits REALLY well! 

I was happyish? before then. Knowing which one didn't make me more happy than I was, but I've also struggled with depression since I was a teen and fibromyalgia/chronic fatigue since I was 23 (and recently I realized how much more sense that makes with my type!)

I don't know that I would be anywhere different at the moment. I take care of my boys at home.  In the future though, I really want to get certified to administer MBTI and some other personality tests perhaps so I can help people even more and have some basis of legitimacy for what I do know. (I've been reading up on them A LOT in the last month or two!)

Since I found out about PerC a couple days ago there hasn't been much difference thus far.  We will see as time goes!

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I really don't think I can write all of this in a succinct way as I'm still processing some of the things I've realized in the last several weeks. But, let me tell you, the more I read the more sense things make. It's like I was aware of it in the back of my head but didn't really know it was there until it was pointed out and all of a sudden connection after connection has run through my head as to this being why this, and that being why that. 

Realizing my sons type has been just as much of an eye opener! It's crazy how much of a difference it makes in just understanding how other people work rather than assuming they worked a certain way!
*
3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Hard to say as I said... probably the whole area surrounding INFJs absorbing the stress and emotions around them. I didn't realize that was what I was doing and why. I knew I was more stressed when my husband was stressed but I assumed it was just because we had a closer relationship. I didn't stop to see I was doing it with other people too, it just didn't affect me as badly as with my husband. 
Other than that it would be related to how the functions work... that my sensing function is used as a subconscious always on thing that just monitors everything around me. And it makes so much sense because the more stuff going on the more exhausted I am- because there's even more to pick up on and I get tired much more quickly! 

Realizing both of these has helped me know why I was feeling that way and I can now take steps to minimize it's effect or plan time to recover afterwards!
*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Not super negative. Not with the types at least. Just been sensing that people can be very sensitive to their type and you have to be careful about talking about it sometimes. Some people get offended if you suggest they may not be what they are thinking they are. Some people want to be types they aren't. It just can get messy anytime people are involved. :smile:

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I mentioned a few things above with realizing how the emotional and sensing drains affect me and taking steps to keep it from being too bad. Also with my son. Even just knowing he's a P when my husband and I are Js has been illuminating! Understanding he is ESFP has been really helpful! We are working through how to change our approach to discipline and consequences with him. What we were doing wasn't working and now that we know why we can change it!


----------



## Tsu

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
More confused more than anything else. Happy, sad, mixed feelings. I would still be in the same spot as usual. But my understanding of interpretation in other people's personalities and their quirks would be different.



*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
A more accurate understanding of behavioural patterns, and why certain people behave the way they do. Including my own!



*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
I am not sure about PerC. But probably learning more about my girlfriend and her personality quirks. I was already deeply infatuated, and just when you thought it couldn't go deeper, it sure did...



*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Since its a gain of knowledge, not really.



*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
Actually, my behaviour has been consistent throughout my life as I grew older. I was always an ENFP, with the typical behaviours you would see with an ENFP. But regarding how I handle situations differently, I attempt to make other people more aware of their own quirks, their faults and definitely their strong points. I try to highlight the strong points where-ever possible. Especially since I know that some MBTI personality types can use that kind of positive reinforcement.


----------



## Tamora

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was happy, and I am. I wouldn't put the finding of my MBTI results as making me 'happier', as much as 'more knowledgeable' about myself. Which is kind of the point of this. I make much more sense to myself now that I know I'm not either a sociopath or the most socially challenged person in the world, and that is precious. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I'm not as hard with myself as I was - because I understand now why I act as I do, especially in social situations. I can act accordingly with this clarity about myself and who I am. Also, there are others like me. Not abundantly, though.


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That not everything within myself in terms of social situations has to be infinitetly malleable. That I don't have to mold myself or adapt to everything or every social situation. But now that I can understand my way of acting, I actually can actually adjust if and when I chose to.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Knowledge itself is never negative. Ever.


*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I'm just more in tune with my needs and personality, in general. So I don't bother as much as I did on conforming to other's expectations.


----------



## AnimatingAnabiel

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Life wasn't terrible and I wouldn't say this site or MBTI was particularly life changing. It's been instrumental in making connections. I find it's easier to talk to people when I know what they will relate to, and therefore understand, best. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A lot of concrete words and understanding for myself and others. It helped me flush out patterns that I'd already been seeing and use them to help me and those around understand each other. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That my particular habits are not particular to me. I have been called unemotional, heartless, fake. My own parents often referred to me as "the daughter who can't love." It didn't hurt me so much as it made me wonder if there was something psychologically wrong with me. I never had the inclination towards romance while my friends and family were catching themselves up in what seemed/seems like frivolous and pointless games. It was wonderful to know that others felt the same and that my attentions were not skewed, just particular. Eventually, I know I will find what I'm looking for, but it doesn't have to be what others want from me, and that doesn't mean I'm crazy.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

A lot of people don't like to be typed, the mentality of "don't put me in a box" comes to mind. I can understand that reasoning, it doesn't change he fact that their action tend to follow a particular type and I will classify them under it, even if it's just for my own private notes. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

There's not so much change because of learning my behaviors, it more that I've learned about other's types that I've handled things differently. I've found that when I'm working with F types, I say "I feel" or other more emotionally based words to help them understand me better (and vice versa with Ts). It's given me the tools to approach people and discover the best way to communicate in order to truly reach them just by simply watching what they do and say. It's not so hard to understand the conviction behind who they are.


----------



## Peace Maker

I wouldn't have anywhere to vent and waste time on when I should be doing homework.

I've said I have homework to do and stayed at home for 2 weeks. I spend more time here than doing work.


----------



## Constantly

. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I knew myself but was confused to why people didn't understand me. And how they constantly misjudged me. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

INTP... That weird things are just me. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That there are more of me! But yet not enough so I don't feel ordinary (INTP of course lol)

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

I am constantly trying to figure out who is what!

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

mmm, how to deal with my feelings ( that I rarely have)


----------



## knife

I know I'd be if my team won it all.


----------



## blondemaiden

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was considerably...satisfied with my life before, but I think I'm happier now that I understand myself better than ever. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I think I'd feel a little more alone on certain things, or in the way that I am.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Definitely an understanding in myself, more so than I think I could've had even if I had taken the time to "discover myself", so to speak. I notice now little details that are apart of my type, and though I am an individual, it helps me understand who I am.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I've found things in myself that I need to work on, and it's been easier for me to grow as a person now that I have some kind of path or idea of what my strengths and weaknesses are.
*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Ek! Probably confusion, mostly talking about relationships - It kind of leaves me feeling its all in vain when it comes to finding someone - I don't think I would use MBTI to base my decisions on who to go for, so to speak - Perhaps just to refer to if I am at a loss to understand them!

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Just generally, whenever talking with someone, I find myself more aware of the fact that there are different types of people, and being able to pertain to their needs while still being myself. It's also made me nicer, I think. When I was younger, for example, I was far too blunt about what I thought, I had no idea (lol). But now I'm not so much of a..._pain,_ I guess :tongue: Anyways, it's helped me grow a lot as a person.


----------



## voron

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I would probably be more confused with myself and be unsure what are my strenghts and weaknesses. I would probably be more troubled in many areas in my life.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Better understanding of myself and others + answers on why there's conflict between certain types of people/why some relationships have harder time than others.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Uh. Maybe that while there are theories and tools for typing people it still isn't so black & white, but that people are still individuals and won't perfectly fit any category. These tools and theories give a good insight though.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

At first I thought it as more black & white and felt superior for being a rare type. Though I've gotten over it a long time ago.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I've tried to approach people the way they most likely want to be approached and I've tried different ways to make them understand me and vice versa. + While giving advice I may consider their type and give advice based on that. It has worked more or less.


----------



## Luci Ferre

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I wasn't unhappy- but, I don't think I was happy either per se. Although, I laughed a lot with friends and such, there was always something that felt off. I never really connected fully. The way others explained how friendship worked never really applied. The expectations that they built never seemed to fully apply with my relations and that felt lonely. It was like I was too extroverted for introverts but too introverted for extroverts. It felt like being able to touch your favorite food, but, not being able to eat it. It was odd.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Enlightenment? Understanding. Being able to understand what my behaviour was and knowing that there were others like me helped acceptance that although my relations weren't always unicorn and roses- that it's ok. It's just how it is.


3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?

Not a new lesson learned, but still important- different types tick in different ways and that I just have to be adaptable. Also that, as an ENTP, I can be insensitive and I should probably work on that.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Not necessarily a negative, but after learning which personality types are compatible with each other, I've been very curious about it.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Before realizing my flaws or rather my vocab choice, I could be very insensitive and had a huge chance of offending the other person, and now being aware that I do it, I tend to be more gentle? is that the word? Oh! I guess what i'm trying to say is that I try to have more tact nowadays.


----------



## Little Gum

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Depending on when. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
The first time I discovered it, there was a popular opinion on the internet that most of us are false positives and that we were fake moralists. So, I let go of MBTI, until about five years later when I mistyped myself and a couple of other people as something else. From that point on, I thiiink there were cases when I'd get about every.single.result on every.single.test. It was only later last year that I told a MBTI geek about this and that she explained to me that my first result was probably correct and that INFPs enjoy to play roles and such. It was, however, only this year that I accepted the harsh realities of what I am. Kekekekekekeke.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
That I'm not THAT weird.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Well, since I was desperately trying not to be the type I am, you can imagine...:tongue:

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I know why my sentences look the way they do and that I can re-arrange them to be (somewhat) more coherent. I know how to deal with my mom. I know why my dad was so flippin' eccentric and weird. I know why a fellow INFP was freaked out by me. I also know how to get my shadow functions out to get the job done.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
_Not too happy, neither I am now. I always felt something "off" about myself, and other people's comments only proved that. My friends, tested ESTJ and INFJ both commented a few times on how I am "unpredictable" and "they just don't get me". Got a lot of that with my colleagues at works. Finding out my type just clarified and explained some points I couldn't put well into words, but that's about it.
_
2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
_Hmm... Not sure. Maybe just playing around on forum, juggling four letters around for giggles. I don't find much practical use for it, really. Four letters is not enough to determine anything about a person. Differences are nothing surprising with how many people live on our planet and how complex each separate person is really. In the end, it's all about willingness to accept differences and deal with them cool-headed.
_
3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
_I think I became somewhat more open-minded and accepting of others' opinions without feeling the need to set them on fire like inquisitors did.
_
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
_Maybe, just seeing once again that people are ultimately very prone to being judgmental and relying on stereotypes. I guess that's the very essence of MBTI - simplifying the cognitive functions theory. 
_
5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
_Not really. I still rely on Te only to resolve conflicts and when situation is critical. I have no idea how to use it consistently and constructively without having to wait for impending disaster or getting into "drill sergeant mode"_.


----------



## Blessing

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

No, I don't think I was happy. I was constantly wondering why I wasn't able to fit in with other people and always went against the social norms. My type is basically the definition of me and made me understand a lot more. If I hadn't discovered MBTI then I would still be trying to change myself and wish I wasn't so 'weird'.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I now accept myself for who I am and am proud of my traits.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That there are other people out there who are like me, and I'm not the only odd bean.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

I guess I'm just left wondering if there's any way to get rid of my negative parts. Will I ever be able to change my personality type, etc.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I'm more understanding of people from other personality types, knowing that we don't all think the same and I have to take their feelings into account.


----------



## marleyinprogress

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I was happy with life. No, I was happy. I dabbled with MBTI 20 years ago during my short college stint. I would still be wondering about personality types. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I've gained insight about myself. Now I say, "Ohh I'm suppose to be like that."

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

People don't mean to hurt my feelings. They are not mean people, mostly. I've learned to spot psychopaths. Yikes!

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

I tend to try and figure out people's type and chuckle when I'm right. That's not a nice thing to do but I still do it.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

When people want me to hang out too often I tell them I'm ISFJ and need to recharge, then let them figure that out. I used to tell them I was busy.

I don't blame my introversion on shyness anymore. I only need to recharge. :sleeping:


----------



## syzygyn

Decided to start a new thread with the questions I had here. Is the MBTI and Enneagram the main focus of this site?


----------



## Malandro

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Uh, I'd probably be exactly the same? My illness was raging when I joined, but that's got nothing to do with my MBTI type.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Not much from MBTI, but loads from Enneagram. It helped me understand other peoples' minds a little bit more. What people say doesn't always reflect _how_ they come to conclusions in the first place. I'm probably more empathetic of certain people because I can see their motivations more.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Um, nothing really. I joined for fun mostly and fun's what I've gotten.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Nope.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Subconsciously I might've, but I don't think I act any more different. I can make more jokes now thanks to enneagram XD


----------



## rstiltskin

Sooo I decided to do a late night video response to this OP with extra rambling - so much i had to break it into two parts

Five questions and 5 minutes each just about huh 
I'll put them in the intro thread i'm gonna make also 


here's my brand new intro thread: http://personalitycafe.com/intro/91...pe-intro-now-200-more-video.html#post30714386 
i'll probably say more there soon / tomorrow/ish

feel free to ask questions!


> hey so I know there is a question set to do that others have done - but i was 'inspired' to make these videos after seeing one of the sticky threads
> 
> I made this late at night so I'm a bit tired but I'm still capable of 'extensive elaboration'
> 
> 
> all comments welcomed and hellos


----------



## GentleLions

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Happier than I had been in years. Left an unhealthy marriage over a year ago and growing back into myself. Loving the freedom to be me. I would understand others less and that can lead to misunderstandings and relationship problems.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Understanding why I struggle with certain weaknesses.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

As for MBTI, I am able to understand others better. PercC - I understand ISTPs better and that is helping in some close relationships.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Yes, the stereotype and some poor explanations of ISTPs led me to misunderstand an ISTP and almost lost a good relationship.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Its more of how I perceive handle my NF (me) and STP relationships. I am freer to go to my ISTP brother for rational & logical advice especially mechanical without feeling like I am bothering him. I also make sure I tell my STs I appreciate _______________ when they do __________ for me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I honestly don't remember exactly how I ended up here. For some reason I became interested in MBTI again after not thinking about it for several years, and I kept stumbling across things like PerC online. So I eventually signed up because I was interested in a lot of the posts I saw.

I discovered MBTI shortly before graduating from high school. I had just signed up for Facebook at the time and they had all these quizzes. One of them had a ton of personality dimensions and tried to guess at MBTI. So I was like, "what's that?" I didn't think much of it until an INTP friend sent me a link to a test in college. 

I don't know where I would be now, but I think it has definitely changed my self-awareness. I am more conscious of how I behave and how I think (that could also be part of my general efforts at personal growth, though, which is what drew me back to MBTI in the first place). 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Well, I didn't think about it much until I returned to it a few years ago. It has made me more aware of my strengths and weaknesses. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I think PerC has made me more comfortable with myself, in the sense I found a lot of people similar to myself. Going only by real life interactions, I always tended to get the sense that something was wrong with me (still do sometimes), and part of that is because there aren't many NT's in the population. N's in general aren't as common for that matter.
*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
Going around trying to type people as a coping mechanism for boredom, and/or to become more interested in other people  (maybe that's a good thing though?) Sometimes it can be paralyzing (see below).

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
*
As I said before, it has made me more self-aware. But sometimes it has made me hyper-aware, like I am so aware of my behavioral weaknesses or flaws in thinking that it paralyzes me as I try to figure out a way to improve, and not fall into patterns.


----------



## TechFreak

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I'll answer this in this parts:
a) No, I felt swamped.

b) I discovered MBTI back in 2006 where I found out I was an INFP. I remember the whole class room laughing when the teacher read the descriptions out loud. "INFP's often can be seen as aliens as they struggle to fit in etc etc". I kept myself to myself and barely talked to people yet people expected me to take charge in group challenges. 

However a few years (2008) later I tried the Jung test again and I got INFJ until 2014 where I got ENFJ. Did the test again this year and I got INFJ.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
Made me understand who I was and why I was so out place every where. In school and through out my formative years they used to tell me I was far too mature for my age. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
To truly listen.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
No

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
In my previous work place I adapted my approach to each client be it cooperate or the person trying to make ends meet to find solutions that worked for them.


----------



## janethejedi525

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I wouldn't say I was unhappy. I was just a bit aimless. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I think I would be looking for something else to stimulate my thirst for new information, so maybe I'd still be stuck in my astrology phase, or maybe I'd be wasting my time doing Quotev quizzes.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I think it has broadened my view, given me new ideas and maybe even inspired me to develop myself.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That whichever type you may be, you're still your own person with your own experiences.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

That sometimes by knowing your potential, you can actually halt your growth.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I had always assumed that my mother was stupid and pathetic, but now that I know that she's an ENFJ, I can see why she behaves the way she does and I try to listen to her more. Because I know now, that all she needs is someone to listen to her and share their feelings with her.


----------



## DolphineKlara

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
*
I spent a lot of time questioning myself because I couldn't find anyone like me. It helped a lot to learn about MBTI and honestly to join Facebook groups for my type, INFJ, because it gave me other people who understood me and were saying things I could connect with for the first time in my life. Another reassuring aspect is this a not an odd occurrence because of the way INFJ's think, a lot of INFJ's feel out of place or "alien" without a connection to other INFJ's to validate that they are not insane. I'm new to the cafe, but I hope to find and incredible a community as I did there.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
*
To summarize what I previously said, a community of like-minded people online, a new resource to find stimulating materials which suit me though suggestions from fellow INFJ's and materials on the INFJ type and the other types, a new passion, and a new way to connect with people in person (only works if they also know about MBTI).

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
*
I don't have an answer to this question. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
For me, there are no negatives which can out-do the positives.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviors etc.?
*
No differently, It has been who I have been forever, and I will not change because I have some validation that I am not insane other then I have stopped falsely accusing myself of being insane because I know understand my thoughts better than before.


----------



## Eset

*1):*

* *





*Were you happy with your life?*
As the same as before and now.

*Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't?*
I am still considered: Unhappy, regardless before or after joining this site.

*Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Continue to be playing video games and being active on social media.




*2):*

* *





*What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
Clarification of myself and being able to channel my energy into more healthier ways.




*3):*

* *





*What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
MBTI: What my blind-spot weaknesses are.
PerC: Have not learnt much from PerC directly.




*4):*

* *





*Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Tunnel vision on how I/others "should" be, and neglecting individuality.




*5):*

* *





*Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviors etc.?*
I don't act differently because of this knowledge in terms of situations, it's more so: being able to understand/describe why I was like such in the situation (reflection).


----------



## Maye

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

No, I was not happy around the time of joining. I was decently happy most of my life, though. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I know that there are some ways in which I'm different from others that are just normal. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I've learned better written communication skills, I suppose. I also have gotten the chance to know more about the world's view points.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

When I first discovered it, it was all I thought about and I super-identified with my type. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I think it in some ways helps me to not feel I must act extroverted. Maybe its also helped me to be assertive with family members because I know they don't respect my attempts at politeness. Other than that...not self aware enough so no!!

*So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?*

I have become a little bit more capable of being understanding of myself, but not necessarily "in tune". And not through mbti. Through recognizing thought patterns unrelated to my personality type, it so happens.

Learning about the 3 in my tritype has helped the most, I think. Because I focus more on my image than is good for me.


----------



## Schmetterling

1. I wasn't very happy with my life before I knew my type. It was like finding my soul. I feel like only now do I really understand myself, and have I started being the person I want to be.If I hadn't found my type, and realized there's nothing wrong with me, I would still just be going through the motions of my life, just living to escape in movies and books and that.

2. I gained understanding, which is quite liberating. I feel more self-confident now, more easy going. Also, even on days where I'm down, I feel as though I'm still happy deep down, you know? Happy is now my default emotion.

3. That different kinds of people think differently. That I'm not better or worse than everyone else, and that there are plenty of people out there I can connect with, I just need to pay more attention, and find them.

4. I'm a little obsessed now. I don't know if that'll fade, it's only been like a month and a half, but now I think of everyone on terms of mbti, and spend hours a day thinking about this.

5. I feel a lot kinder to people, and more understanding. Like I find I ca socialize a bit easier. I can have decent conversations with people, and cut away the pretense a bit more, which is something I quite like.

Also, in case you didn't notice, this is my first post here and I look forward to being part of the community.


----------



## tamago

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Perfectly happy, thank you very much. Not in a Dursley way before the apparition of baby Potter to their door since I don't find myself so BORING. On the other hand, I like life and living. Happiness is sometimes a choice also, and when it isn't, I work hard to be positive and enjoy whatever I can enjoy. MBTI is merely an amusement for me, in a way. My happiness does not depend on it. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

”Oh, now I can make jokes about personality types!” First thing I did after researching a little 'bout MBTI and my ESTJ was to google ”ESTJ walks into a bar”. So figures. 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I gained more confidence in myself. Ohoho, I think my ENTJ-significant-other is going to throw me out of the window, I'm becoming narcissistic. I think I might be joking. HAHA. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*
I'm getting more annoying, I think since I now have more ways to talk about myself. But you gotta love it. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

No; as I said, I don't guide my life through MBTI.


----------



## Analyn

1. I was not happy with my life, still am not but I have a better understanding of people around me and therefore hoping I can learn how to make the changes that will lead to that happiness.

2. That I'm not alone, exactly. I'm an INTP lady and I apparently have never met another INTP, let a lone a woman which explains why I feel so isolated, so I'm so happy to have found this. Now, I can read about other INTP women and it all sounds so familiar as if I could have written the articles.

3. I can love myself for who I am instead of wondering why other people are so judgmental because now I can look up their personality types and "get" it. I know where the break down in communication is and therefore how to fix it at least on my end.

4. I'm 1% of women which is both good and bad. I love being unique and creative but not with clothes and make up and when I read about INTP women people seem to have a bad vibe on us. I think people are so used to over emotional women that when we're logical we seem cruel, and I'm not cruel.

5. If I have a disagreement with someone, I'll type them myself or ask them to take the test and then read up on how their brains work and how I could have avoided that situation. It's only been a couple of days so I haven't had the time to really put my new knowledge into effect but my mom seems more willing to listen to me rather than jump to conclusions. She used to cut me off if I said something cruel but true, now she listens more after I sent her information on my type.


----------



## Ratatoskr

1. Er - I'm resilient more than strictly happy? But anyway, did MBTI or comparable exercises starting with working in my undergrad writing lab and have found it essential as I moved on to hiring/firing/management. It's a good tool for helping me unpack interactions I observe and intuitions I have about future and current staff.

2. Beginning to get the sense that I'm not unlike other INTPs in shoehorning myself into other types based on intuited need. Is that true? Anyway, it's also been useful to make the discovery that... wait for it... I'm ENFJ at work and as a social activist, INTP at home, and never the twain seem to be able to meet, but if INTP doesn't get enough time, I have anxiety issues. Sooo, that gives me starting ground to therapute my work-related psychological problems.

3. Can I say two? OK. I have learned that there actually are things that one can say to some other personality types that make sense to them. I've had ISFJs in my life a lot, and I just didn't feel like I could communicate with them without mimicking them, but I could never pull off the mimicry and shouldn't (watch my little ethics engine go) try. Two: I am equally annoyed by people who seek dates on the basis of astrology/tarot and on the basis of MBTI, which is unimportant except that, because I've always been "phenotype-fluid" about my type, I've struggled with how to place categorizations in my life. Now I've learned to see them as naturally flexible strategic bases.

4. Just to undermine any confidence I may be inaccurately projecting above, let me clarify that my personal sense of being able to mimic/blend has been shaken badly, leaving me in the terrible position of having to learn to socialize like a real person instead of a manic pixie INTP.

5. Still learning on this one. Like I said, discovering the INTP at home, ENFJ at work gap has left me with bigger questions. Breaking down the stereotypes of N's has been major though. I feel more confident that my intuitions have a place in the world. They're still wrong a lot, but they have a reason for being. ...Will report back with usefuller things if I discover any!


----------



## 3266682

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

TBH I was on here 6 years ago, but I forgot my pw and didnt care, until recently I came back again.
I was never really happy much in life and MBTI didn't contribute anybetter.

*
2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
That there are a lot of BS in MBTI & JCF

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
MBTI did make me recognize types of personality that I know exists but couldn't identify, it was really helpful.
PerC? uh not so much.


*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

yes, there are lots of wannabes, mistypes, and ignorant people. but that's typical.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*I'm more aware of people, I'm not the type to handle situation to begin with unless I care for it, but recognizing the behaviors that might be related to a type helps me understand more about other people's mind, and thus Im more likely to be prepared for outcomes, may it be explosive or not.


----------



## mizz

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I don't think I've ever been happy with my life. I've always felt a discontent and a disconnection from reality. Now that I know I am an INFJ, I better understand why I feel this way. I am brand new to this stuff, so I'm not sure where I am now or where I may end up.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

The realization that I'm not completely insane. (lol)

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

I've learned why my bf is so different. He's ISTJ. I feel like I've seen the light, and now that I better understand myself and better understand him (and vice versa because I shared this info with him) I believe we can grow closer and have an altogether better relationship. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Not at all. 

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I now try to take things that my bf says at face value, because as an ISTJ, that's exactly how it should be taken. I try my best not to overanalyze every little detail, and every word he says. It's VERY difficult, but I am a work in progress.


----------



## bremen

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

No major difference.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A better understanding of myself.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

Same as question #2.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

No.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I handle situations the same overall.


----------



## master of time and space

I was thinking exactly this today:

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I have never really been happy. I have always been depressed since I was a child. I’ve had my moments when I thought yes! This is it. A sense of pure acceptance or actualisation, as if I could see me as others see me. My spirit was so big it touched people just by walking near them. But alas a life of crisis soon disables the spirit. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Known my type for 20 years but not really taken much notice, It is helpful when trying to manage life’s difficulties and guiding others to understand themselves. I did 6 weeks Enneagram training in 2004. and of course studied Freud, Jung, Kohut, Horney, Berne, Bowlby and most developmental personality theories too. I believe that all change is to do with the relationship between two people so I chose to forget theory and putting people in theoretical boxes and stopped giving them labels (DSMIV) and worked with the person. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

Its OK to be alone. I realised years ago that being a therapist and an INFJ had its problems. I was fully aware that all my clients over the years were a replacement for true friendships and love that I was unable to create in my normal life, The professional boundaries kept me safe in the relationship (which are very difficult to impose on your day to day relationships) and, of course, after 6 months, or a year of therapy I could get a new set of friends. Basically I could give 110% to the relationship and never get let down. I can honestly say that I truly loved my clients.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

No

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

This is a tough question for me. I answered questions like this during my early years of psychotherapy training. So I have learned a great deal about myself over 20 years or so. I can honestly say that any problematic behaviours have been addressed in therapy.


----------



## sprinkle

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? 

This place is more of a distraction. 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Being more understanding. 

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

We all live in our own delusions. 

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

I see a lot of stereotyping and labeling.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

These days when I see an ENTP being a prick, I cut them more slacks even though they like to blame all their sufferings on SJs.


----------



## lolalalah

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
Yes to the first question and, not manifesting an unhealthy drive to put real as well as fictional people in boxes in my mind.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
I find mbti as a useful tool to describe myself to others in clearer terms - before I found about it, I'd mostly offer ramblings no one could decipher 

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
That no one should fit in just one box.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
Yep, I figured that some things which describe me are still due to my somewhat unbalanced psychiatric state

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
-


----------



## maximan

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I'm not currently happy with it. I think I've been traveling too long, and let my relationships with my friends go too long without watering. I've let go of the things I once loved to do, like making music all weekend, camping in the mountains, etc. I've really ventured far out into the hinterlands, a long way from my soul, and I've decided to start a journey back to myself. I used to keep a journal (it's 300 pages long), but for the past 2 years I've neglected it because I just don't know where to begin. Like I said, I've come a long way from myself. Anyway, I intend to start journaling again, because it's only by formulating thoughts and searching oneself that one can know oneself (in a sense).

I think MBTI has helped me connect with other people who also know their own MBTI. If I hadn't known about it, I'd probably have found some other, similar method of personality description.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Relationships. I've made a few friends through dialogue resulting from the sharing of our respective personality types.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That there are people like me.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Definitely. I've known my MBTI for at least a decade, but when I first discovered it I made the mistake of letting it define me. I let it be my excuse for acting shy, being quiet, or holding back from expressing myself. Now, I know that personality types are more fluid than that, and can be altered with conscious living. Sure, we all probably have a "base" MBTI, but on all four factors we have the freedom to act differently with consciousness and a little bit of courage.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Nope!


----------



## creovitamea

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I just joined and I am very unhappy. If I hadn't discovered MBTI...I guess I'd be having a rougher identity crisis than the one I'm having now I guess...

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Since childhood I was very self-aware that something about the way I perceive the world is fundamentally different-off-from the rest of the world. I felt very alien. Well...now I know that those were the Ni experiences and I don't have to continue the self-doubt on whether I am insane in that respect at least...

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

My Ni is something I can trust, NOT the sign of me going borderline insane.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Not in particular, at least not yet.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I wouldn't have let my toxic, emotionally abusive mother make me a mentally ill, fundamentally broken person, just for being my type. I was always the lunatic one in my household, she gaslighted me for years, and she even succeeded in putting me into a mental asylum for a year.
Had I been more self-aware, I would've had the courage to have done everything I could've to not let that happen to me.
Well, that's the past. Now, I don't let people's accusatory words (that I'm a lunatic) get to me, and I even fight back.
I even mustered the courage to completely cut off ties with my toxic mother, although I wouldn't give complete credit to MBTI, really.


----------



## atamagasuita

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

It's just so-so. Surviving. XD i would be still in the same place.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I didn't discovered my type i just found how cognitive functions works. And why people behave that way. It gives me a sort of advantage in life because i can think ahead of them. Because before i have no idea why people behave that way, i just see it as it is. But, now i kinda analyze why people behave. Like i have lots of questions in my past life, why is my mother like that?! Why are they like that!!!!! What's wrong with me?! Is there's something wrong with me? I also studied psychology before. The mental sickness though, and CBT

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

That people are different and you must respect everyone. People aren't naturally bad. They just have a different approach of dealing with things.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

None.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I've been in a depressive state before. Like i didn't know what person i became. Everything feels different, i suddenly built anxiety. I became too negative. I hated my job. I hated everyone. I didn't socialize anymore. 
When i met my old friends, my family, I've became a different person. :/ it sucks. T.T i don't wanna be like that anymore. T.T 
I actually don't know why I'm like that. But thanks to cognitive functions, shadow functions, socionics and shit, i understand why i became like that.. And thankfully, i became a healthy minded person again, i became normal again, free from depression. 
I can still think negatively, but now, i already know why. I already know the why's of my psychological human being. That i was able to control myself. 
And I'm able to understand other people as well. It's really useful. Socionics for the win.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Baracuda902

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Nah. I was pretty satisfied with my life, and still am. This site is more a test to see what else I can do with my time, as soon as I adjust to this here layout.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

Valuable knowledge and insight into personalities. I always had the perception that I was some weirdo who had no equal of sorts, but then I found there was a type dedicated to my thought process and actions and have used various descriptions of ENTJs to find ways to better myself. For example, I've developed too much introverted habits in middle school due to alienation, and now I'm practicing on being more outgoing and sociable and extroverted. It's also interesting to see friends and family members' personality types and how it reflects them.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

Well, I learned from the MTBI that I am extroverted, capable of leadership, and have lots more growing to do.

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Spending more time sifting through info, I guess? Not really any glaring negatives.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I've become more outgoing, strategic, and loud, for better or worse.


----------



## Bernhard INXJ

Hello everyone! Happy to meet you all and be part of this website. My name is Bernhard and currently I am a INXJ with a very strong sensitive side.

Alright, let me get to the questions. 

1. Before you came to this site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

I believe I was content with my life, but the MBTI has given me a greater understanding on how people operate and understand the world around them.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

I think the best attribute I have gained by accepting that I am an INXJ is that I can have faith which I can explain through scientific and logical mediums. At first I believed myself to be an INTJ, but I began to notice that I thought differently about life and God. As a INXJ, I combine logic, scientific evidence, and faith to bring me to a greater understanding of this current world without having to be biased against other personality types and their views.

3. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

I think at first I tried too hard to put myself into the INTJ or INFJ box, but I now understand that the MBTI is just a tool to help us socialize better with others. Also I used to put people into these boxes without realizing that we can be a combination of MBTI types. 

4. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

I think now I understand how INTJ's operate and, even thought I respect them and their work, I know that I do not what that personality to be the definition of my life. While I understand the INFJ personality, I have decided to combine both personalities to explain the way I think about the world, God, and life.


----------



## brightflashes

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?* Yes.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?* It gives words to what I already subjectively experience/understood about myself. I knew my type way before I came to PerC.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?* Understanding of other people's styles.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?* Nothing is good or bad: thinking makes it so. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?* I've always been aware of my behaviors, so no. I know my weaknesses and knowledge of that helps me keep my head, but my awareness of myself hasn't changed through a higher understanding of MBTI.


----------



## Elduria

Answering questions about myself is so fun!  ...here we go:

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*
I was quite neutral... But not happy. I was always trying to fit in, to be accepted, and slowly started to think that I'm weird or that there's something wrong with me when I saw that I would never naturally be like the cool kids... In very bad moods I even thought about how maybe nobody will ever be able to love me because I'm too weird. To prevent negative thoughts from causing me (as an INFP) _really_ negative feelings, I unconciously locked my feelings away from myself, until I barely felt at all and got into some kinda 'neurtral', feelingless state of existing, instead of living. It was a bit like depression, but- I never felt really bad, though. Only not really good, either.

* 2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*
I have quite regained my feelings, through the knowledge that I'm perfectly normal... PerC has shown me that there are plenty of others out there who are just like me (and sometimes just like me feel like they just don't fit in, but they don't hide and try to be somebody who fits, like I did a long time, but stand up to who they are and stay true to themselves no matter what.. so admirable). So it really helped me to accept the person I am and the 'weirdness' as a part of my personality... I think knowledge of my type has made me more proud of who I am, more confident and more myself.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*
That I am normal.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*
A tendency to type everybody in my head and constatnly linking certain behavior to certain MBTI-letters and functions.. I tend to steriotype a lot, seeing the type behind a person rather than the unique individuality.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*
I started writing, because I read of many other INFPs who do, and now I like it so much.

Also, I got much more calm - for example, Pre-MBTI when I was listening to a group conversation, I always felt the urge to say _something_, because I didn't want to be seen as the quiet one, and I thought I had to be noisy and funny in order to be liked, but i rarely could actually think of something funny, so mostly I only sat there in silent, hating myself because I wasn't talkative and funny - now it's easyer for me just to sit quietly and listen, calm and happily and quiet - and yes, maybe weird, but I don't care so much anymore.


----------



## Peculiar Desiderium

Hi guys, just a female INTJ (yes, we do exist) 's first post here! Lovely to meet you all, and here we go, I guess...

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?* 

In all honesty, I don't think I've never been truly happy with my life because I've always felt alienated (from both my family and the people I've gone to school with over the years, who are majoritarily S). Being a girl hasn't really helped either... Discovering MBTI has helped me understand myself better, and that's priceless. 

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

Better understanding of others (and myself). Understanding emotions has never been my strong suit, and I've come across as abrasive more than once over the course of my life, but knowing MBTI and inviting my close friends to take the test has definitely helped me avoid unnecessary conflict, as well as play to their interests more. Not to mention practice my INTJ weak points...

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?*

That people almost always transcend their type, but that it helps you anchor yourself in something you know you can relate to. Also, that my Ni should always be trusted, especially when it comes to people. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
*

I can't think of anything (this is where my Literature teacher usually interjects "yet"). So I'll get back to you guys if the Ni comes up with anything. Honestly, so far MBTI's helped me "understand" where some of the most illogical thought processes I've come across originate, so I'm pretty grateful for it. 

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
*

I'm not sure knowing I'm an INTJ has helped with anything except with feeling more confident about myself. I'm not afraid to speak up anymore to call people out on their stupidity, for better and for worse  Oh, and I've also begun to be a bit more effusive with my ESFJ friend (no small feat!)

P.S. To the risk of being unwelcome and intrusive, @creovitamea may I say how sorry I am that you've had to endure what you did? It was very brave of you to cut off ties with your mother and I truly hope it puts you in a better place... And may this website at least provide some sort of comic/intellectual relief in the meantime!


----------



## The Impossible Girl

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
Yeah, I was relatively happy with my life. I learnt about MBTI around five years ago. I forgot about it for a while, then came back to it, forgot, came back, etc. I would probably be doing my work like I'm supposed to be doing if I hadn't discovered all these MBTI forums. (currently a member of 16p as well)

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
I've learnt that I'm not the only really weird, socially awkward person. There are others like me!

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
I'm new to PerC, but the most important thing I've learnt through MBTI (which you messed up the spelling of in this question) is that it's okay for me to be the way I am. It helps me to learn about other types and how to deal with them and their wonderful, emotional worlds (worlds that I don't understand in myself).

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?
Yeah. It's lead me to procrastinating on my maths assignment while embarking on a journey of self-discovery.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
Not really. I still deal with situations the same way I normally do. My INTJ friend and I do like to use our INTJ-ness as an excuse for our actions and sometimes make fun of others...


----------



## Prossserpina

*1. Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I definitely would have still been trying to come off as/be an extrovert.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

More self-acceptance, but also a little bit of loneliness as I don't think I've met any other INFJs in person.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

a. That no type is "better" than any other - just different
b. That there is no "right" way to be
c. That we are all capable of personal growth & development
*
4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Sometimes it can serve to enforce a stereotypical view of someone, if not careful.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I can say "no" to social events a lot more easily when I'm drained, and am (relatively) less sensitive to certain behaviours from others.


----------



## angelicandsyre

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
I was quite happy, I personally don't have much faith in the Enneagram system which I think is correlated to the MBTI system, and yet here I am aha. If anything I feel like this has sparked a sense of confusion and just a trickle of toxicity within me but I know that I have to overcome it.
2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?
Honestly, nothing.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?
That everyone acts in accordance to a preference


5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?
I am honestly trying not to "fight" everybody now and have ponitless or petty arguments- yes I believe that my way is right but that doesn't always mean that I must try and enforce my will on others


----------



## rairi

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Hmm, I've never been consistently happy with my life... I'd probably be happier if I never discovered MBTI, and I'd be in a much simpler place.


*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I've gained a sense of identity that I try to maintain. MBTI has kind of made me a slave to my own psyche. I prefer to use it on *other people* and not myself.


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MBTI and PerC?*

I've given my experiences a bad rap in the last two answers but MBTI has really helped me narrow down what I'd be good/bad/neutral at. That is, if you believe in it.


*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Finding certain people who were also interested in it, and I didn't have the best of times with them. :frustrating:


*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Probably my interpersonal relationships really. MBTI is kind of like this instruction manual on how to orient your life after putting yourself into a mental box. 


*So i just wondering, from all these questions, does it make you a better person and more 'intune with yourself' person or does it just give you something to be interested in, something to focus on and take the onus off of other stuffs?* 

Better? No. Intune with myself? No. Interested in it, and something to focus on for other things? Yes!


----------



## BlackLeopard

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Yes and no I was kind of content, but know that I can work on myself to be better, and to improve relationships. I wouldn't be able to understand people as well as I do now.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

A lot of things. It explained why I feel different from others (from where I live). It also explains some of my behavior, and my interaction with others. It made me feel better about myself, and for how to pave out my future.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

How to interact better with certain types!

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Not really Except that I want to know everything there is about it.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

To be honest, can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## 03534

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I'm happy, despite some issues, but that's life. I'd probably be doing the same thing had I not discovered MBTI.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A method to conveniently categorize myself and describe my own personality and the personality of others.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I am not as unique or special as I think, there are people out there going through the same thing I am.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Yes, I think I tend to box myself into my type. I feel like I might behave like an INTP more often now that I am convinced I am one.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Honestly, I don't feel so bad about letting my mind wander so much. I now know my personality and my tendency for mind wandering is not some indication that I'm defective, it's just part of my personality.


----------



## jmdortega

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

*Yes I'm happy, its just that I want to know myself more including my blind spot and overall personality make up.* 

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

*Understanding and awareness of myself*

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

*That its OK to be me despite what others says about me that I need to go out & get a life, learn to be more social, flexible etc.*

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

*Not at all, in fact I relate better with MBTI than astrology because I totally can't relate to my zodiac sign, dominant element & the overall analysis of my natal chart
*
5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

*I capitalize on my strengths and those things that I love about my type and in relationships, I now understand that people whom I find crazy aren't really crazy or immature and that they're not doing it to annoy anyone. Its more of gaining perspective.*


----------



## CTR69

1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?

Discovering the types and the one for me, made a lot of sense to me personally, but I did not share the results with any other person around me. I like to keep them guessing , cos I bet they don't even know these types. I like it that way. I mostly fall into the INTJ bracket, which did make me feel better. It was one of those quests for answers I keep on searching. It's satisfying to reach some conclusion as to why I never fit.

2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?

A confirmation, an answer that kept bugging me since young age as to why things and life are the way they are.

3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?

See #2

4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?

Not really, no such thing. Gaining more knowledge about anything is only beneficial. I do not see how it could be seen as negative.

5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?

Probably not, I run on instinct when I'm handling stuff. I try to slow down and be more Sensing instead of iNtuition, something I already knew since childhood. I still tend to rush into things without enough real info. I wish to be more of an ISTJ, but this is improving with experience at work. MBTI only explains my behavior, I do not see it changing it.


----------



## Thunderstump

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

I was a bit on a downward spiral before discovering MTBI, due to that I always felt like an outsider in the world without understanding why. It does help a lot to find out that there are other like minded individuals, and also other compatible types that are great for discussions.

I think for me personally, even though I'm an introvert I do need to have an outlet to discuss things every now and then at least. Preferably with someone who understands and can asks questions or come up with some ideas of their own.


*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

The ability to find other people to connect with both in real life and on the Interwebz. 


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That I'm not alone.


*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Not that I can think of..no

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

Communication in my work environment has improved. I recognize some types and know how to communicate with them better so that we reach mutual conclusions of what needs to be done.


----------



## crazydreams

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

At the time I was having some personal problems. I wasn't very happy with who I was, and was constantly trying to change. I was always second guessing myself, and I felt alone, despite being constantly surrounded by people. I felt like nobody really understood me, even my family and closest friends. But, other than that, my life was going great. I had a loving family, was doing well in school, and was having fun with my hobbies. If I hadn't discovered MBTI, I probably would be pretty confused right now. But, that seems pretty unlikely, since I've always been interested in personality tests and things like that. 


*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I used to think introversion and sensitivity were negative traits that I needed to fix. I read so many articles about how to be more outgoing, be less shy, etc., and I was constantly getting frustrated because I couldn't get myself to actually be more outgoing. I always found myself wishing to be more like my extroverted friends. Deep down, I knew I was an introvert, but I kept trying to convince myself that I wasn't, and I would pretend to be an extrovert when doing personality quizzes. But, when I discovered MBTI, I realized I didn't have to be ashamed of who I was. I started to embrace my introversion and sensitivity. I also gained a sense of comfort and belonging, and I gained a deeper understanding of myself and others. 


*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I can't really think of a _single_ thing, since I'm very indecisive. First, like I said above, I learned to accept myself for who I am. I learned to stop trying to change myself to become more "normal." Also, I learned there are so many people like me out in the world. In real life, I don't really know anyone that truly understands me, but it's a whole new story on PerC. It feels great to be able to connect with people that are so similar to myself. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

Not anything I can think of right now. 


*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I've only been into MBTI for about a week, so I haven't really had much time for change. But, I've already noticed that I'm more confident in the decisions I make and I'm a bit less self-conscious. Before, I was always worried about annoying others with my personality, but I've realized that's irrational. Before, when I wasn't happy about something, I would keep it to myself, because I didn't know how to get it out. But, now, I feel like I'm having an easier time explaining my thoughts to others, and that'll definitely come in handy.


----------



## PiT

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?*

Overall, I was as happy as I am now. I'd be in more or less the same place, though I did find a nice community of people here.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

A better understanding of how I function psychologically, as well as a discussion topic with the people I know well.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

That there exist other people in the world who are like me and who can relate to how I operate. 

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

It makes it harder for me to trust other people (INTJs aside), because the differences between them and myself seem far larger and unbridgeable now. Though that is probably still better than blaming myself for being unable to bridge the gap.

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

I can tell more clearly now when my judgments arise as a consequence of Te vs. Fi. This is an important distinction because I cannot defend an Fi conclusion, and therefore find it necessary to keep such judgments to myself.


----------



## 481450

*1. Before you came to this 'ere site - Were you happy with your life? Did you think you were happy, but on reflection, probably weren't? Where would you be now if you hadn't discovered MBTI?
*

I was a happy now as I was then.

*2. What have you gained through discovering your type (and MBTI)?*

I don't care about personality types dude.

*3. What is the single most important thing you have learned through your experience with MTBI and PerC?*

I didn't learn much, I usually hang out in the Generation Z Forum by the way.

*4. Is there any negative you have gained through discovering MBTI?*

N/A

*5. Can you give any examples of how you have handled a situation differently now that you are more aware of your behaviours etc?*

N/A


----------



## edd

awesome reads guys


----------

